# LOL AEW just buried themselves with that ring explosion



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ROFL!!! LOLAEW. That was the ring exploding? What in the world was that???? ROFL


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

that was sad


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

What would an AWE PPV be without some garbage indy deathmatch? Maybe they should focus on having better shows instead of how many ridiculous stipulations and spots they can cram into one match.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Clowns really didnt test how that would go LMAO


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

That was up there with Shockmaster. It was made worse by the fact Kingston sold it like he had been killed.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Truly the most incompetent company ive ever seen


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Was this not tested even once?

It looked awful, they had to have known that.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Those firecrackers were spooky man.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It was the funniest thing I've ever seen on television.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The no selling, ring psychology,and lack of common sense maybe the death of this company.because this show was the drizzling shot's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I felt bad to be honest. Like embarrassed as a fan and for those involved. But oh well. No excuse.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I felt bad to be honest. Like embarrassed as a fan and for those involved. But oh well. No excuse.


And the fact that Eddie sold it like he died lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Completely shits on what was a very good match as well. 

One of the worst botches I've ever seen, absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Crowd was booing at the end. Way to jump the shark guys


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Kingston is a true hero. The way he sacrificed his life to make sure a sparkler spark didn't hit mox in the face was unprecedented


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> And the fact that Eddie sold it like he died lol


Poor Eddie probably didn't know what to do, tough to blame him when he was put into such a fucking mess, I wouldn't know what to do either.

He probably really did want to die.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

wow, im speechless.


Jnewt said:


> Eddie Kingston is a true hero. The way he sacrificed his life to make sure a sparkler spark didn't hit mox in the face was unprecedented


sparklers are dangerous, lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Completely shits on what was a very good match as well.
> 
> One of the worst botches I've ever seen, absolutely embarrassing.


Agreed the match was good until the trash brothers got involved and that embarrassing ring explosion


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I really enjoy AEW but there is zero defending that, and they deserve the backlash they get from this. The fact that they knew it was going to look that bad and went along with doing it is as bad as the spot itself. I don't know if something was botched, or if they couldn't get the right pyro guys or licensing or something, but man that was just really, really bad. 

Shame, because I liked a lot of the show, but you can't end it was a complete dud. This feels like ending the PPV akin to Hardy/Sting at Bound for Glory


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHA This legit had more smoke.....AEW Marks are in shambles rn


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

That Omega/Mox match was fucking great but that explosion at the end had as much power of a 90 year old man's climax.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah that was bad, enjoyable match, but the way they were selling the explosion I thought the fucking ring would fall apart or something.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They've created a moment that will go down in history for all the wrong reasons. People will remember that as one of the most ridiculous, embarrassing things to ever happen in the business.

Fuck me, it was hilarious though.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

In many ways it's a shame. I don't think the match was a classic but it was fun, hokey as hell but fun. The ending sucked but the countdown was legit exciting and Kingston was a great touch, although he had so much time to pick him up or try dragging him out. Still... had they actually followed through with a visual that blew up the ring properly that would have been absolutely epic. 

It has literally gone from a potentially hugely positive and cornerstone moment of AEW's ascent to potential the path to the end. This was bingo hall bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> And the fact that Eddie sold it like he died lol


I literally face palmed when i saw Eddie trying hard to sell the dud fireworks. When AEW is good i'll call it, but tonight was in my opinion the worst pay per view i think i've seen from them. Maybe the last one was worse, but this one is up there. After tonight i'll just stick to the forums and free stream and maybe oneday they can convince me they are worth paying for.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn what an absolute shitfest of a PPV lol. Gonna watch Capitol Punishment 2011 and December To Dismember 2006 to wash the sour taste in my mouth this trash has left me


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What a fucking joke. Shit ppv capped off with a shit main event that ended with a candle when we were promised a flamethrower 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

It was the perfect ending to that mess of a show. My God what a disaster. I'm actually more thankful for WWE after watching that than I have been in about 20 years.


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Yeah, it didn't look great. With that said, would you guys have preferred they gone overboard with a stunt and one of the performers accidentally got hurt? At least this way we all had a laugh but everyone escaped the match unharmed.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Mox is even burying the match in a post match interview.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785442053754881


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Buster Baxter said:


> Yeah that was bad, enjoyable match, but the way they were selling the explosion I thought the fucking ring would fall apart or something.


If I was Moxley I would get out of this company after that lol or take a long hiatus


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

VPX5 said:


> Yeah, it didn't look great. With that said, would you guys have preferred they gone overboard with a stunt and one of the performers accidentally got hurt? At least this way we all had a laugh but everyone escaped the match unharmed.


Then they shouldn't have hyped up an exploding ring! Quit trying to defend this crap, this is on them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This really is up there with some of TNA's biggest blunders. Maybe we can lock that particular forbidden door. NJPW is still invited


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jnewt said:


> Mox is even burying the match in a post match interview.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785442053754881


He's burying the explosion, not the match. The match itself was good, the explosion at the end was one of the worst things I've seen in professional wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788967483613185


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Then they shouldn't have hyped up an exploding ring! Quit trying to defend this crap, this is on them.


Its pro wrestling dude, get a grip. The "explosions" are all special effects anyways. Its the barbed wire which does the most damage and we saw lots of that.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787163991703554


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah that explosion was really really poor:


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> They've created a moment that will go down in history for all the wrong reasons. People will remember that as one of the most ridiculous, embarrassing things to ever happen in the business.
> 
> Fuck me, it was hilarious though.


after the was over fans were booing,moxley jumps and cuts a promo to trying salvage this shit.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

AEW will be fine. It was a fun match until that point. Stuff happens sometimes.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

lol people on Twitter are letting them have it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368789928549695488


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao at Excalibur trying to sell that shit on commentary.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to be laughing for a solid month.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone else still laughing?? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean the pyro for the entrance look way more dangerous XD


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sad fact is, this might turn people away. I was watching it with my cousin who rarely ever watched AEW and he thought that was laughable


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This is AEW's Shockmaster moment. 

They are officialy TNA Ver. 2 now.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Buster Baxter said:


> Lmao at Excalibur trying to sell that shit on commentary.


Yeah, that was complete cringe. 

JR was pissed off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> This really is up there with some of TNA's biggest blunders. Maybe we can lock that particular forbidden door. NJPW is still invited


Its up there with Jeff Hardy coming out on drugs ffs.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ceeder said:


> Yeah, that was complete cringe.
> 
> JR was pissed off.


I wonder what he must think "why did I sign with these bozos?"


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Gilberg's pyro was more explosive than this.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I wasn’t sure if the pyro fucked up or if commentary fucked up at first. Disappointing ‘explosion’ but still tracks in storyline pretty well I thought. Kenny wanted Mox to fear for his life and think this is where it ended, only for it to be a cruel prank to rub in the loss. Kingston passed out thinking he was gonna fucking die, Kenny and the Good Brothers got out of there not knowing it’d happen and thinking they’d be in for more of a fight when Eddie got Mox up.That was good too, shame the lack of explosion will overshadow it even if I genuinely think it’s pretty explainable through kayfabe. Not a great or desired ending even if it’s explainable either way though.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The match itself was awesome. But WOW was that ending a colossal fuck up. And given how much it was hyped up beforehand, it’s even more inexcusable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> This is AEW's Shockmaster moment.
> 
> They are officialy TNA Ver. 2 now.


WCW's greatest success came after Shockmaster. Now I'm not saying Shockmaster caused the wrestling boom of the mid 90s but I'm not NOT saying it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Like I said in the main thread, if this was the Attitude Era, RAW would open up with DX all coming out to the ring with tiny sparkers. I miss those days.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

How the hell is Jim Ross going to defend that on his podcast??


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> That was up there with Shockmaster. It was made worse by the fact Kingston sold it like he had been killed.


Sad thing is The Shockmaster had better pyro.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ceeder said:


> Yeah, that was complete cringe.
> 
> JR was pissed off.


JR sounds like he's ready to leave


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788474736873473It has already started


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Sad thing is The Shockmaster had better pyro.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA touche!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> Eddie Kingston is a true hero. The way he sacrificed his life to make sure a sparkler spark didn't hit mox in the face was unprecedented


That's the worst part about it, because if it goes of well. You've now turned Eddie into a hot babyface out for vengeance for his friend. That was a very well written moment because when it came down to it, he put his body on the line for his friend


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

toontownman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788474736873473It has already started


Retribution should all come out with the tiny sparklers. They still suck, but it would be something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Masked Legend said:


> Damn what an absolute shitfest of a PPV lol. Gonna watch Capitol Punishment 2011 and December To Dismember 2006 to wash the sour taste in my mouth this trash has left me


Now this is mean and unfair lol


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

I was reading this think ah the smarks are over reacting again. Can’t be that bad there idiots. Then I’ve Jjst seen it and actually burst out laughing .




 there is the link for anyone yet to see it . It’s abit of a joke. Unable to comment on the rest of the match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> WCW's greatest success came after Shockmaster. Now I'm not saying Shockmaster caused the wrestling boom of the mid 90s but I'm not NOT saying it


[emoji848] you got a point, this can be their rock bottom turn it around to undeniably awesome moment lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> WCW's greatest success came after Shockmaster. Now I'm not saying Shockmaster caused the wrestling boom of the mid 90s but I'm not NOT saying it


😂


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> Sad fact is, this might turn people away. I was watching it with my cousin who rarely ever watched AEW and he thought that was laughable


it already has, because the wrestling journalist were trying to deafened this shit when the fans were roasting and now it's a free for all.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

That was some classic TNA shit lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't believe THIS is what it took to get the blinders off some of the diehards.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m now watching this goof Tony Khan trying to defend the ending of the show. 😂😂😂


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

qntntgood said:


> it already has, because the wrestling journalist were trying to deafened this shit when the fans were roasting and now it's a free for all.


They are being absolutely blasted on twitter LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe THIS is what it took to get the blinders off some of the diehards.*


Indeed. We could see the lack of vision and preparation in the shows months and months ago. Tonight, they got caught.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Yeah that explosion was really really poor:


Please don't shill no body youtubers


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

You know when you were a young horny teenager and you were jerking off like 5 times a day and by the 5th time you blew your load, there was like nothing there? Yea, that's what that explosion looked like.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

It was pretty bad ..should've either not had the end explosion ..or had Kingston drag mox out and do a more real looking explosion...that bring said it's not going to be the end of aew


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Emotional scenes 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368791776941727749


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe THIS is what it took to get the blinders off some of the diehards.*


Don't worry Imma be back to shilling on Wednesday


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Klitschko said:


> You know when you were a young horny teenager and you were jerking off like 5 times a day and by the 5th time you blew your load, there was like nothing there? Yea, that's what that explosion looked like.


At least there was pleasure involved at some point during the day.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

This whole thing could have been avoided if they just played it off and had Kingston stand up and laugh or some shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Then maybe don't promise an exploding ring?

Just a thought.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guess what? The Angry Aussies were right all along 😉 Didn't listen though did you


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


We used sparklers. I mean unless you want us to really blow them up, there is only so much we can do

- Tony Khan 2021


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Then don't sell a PPV for a solid month on an EXPLODING RING?

What an incompetent jackass. I cannot believe people thought this guy would even sniff competition with Vince McMahon.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


This is the worst answer possible. WTF Tony.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL the intense music, the countdown, as if the building was gonna explode, then fucking sparklers went off LOL. And then you had Kingston sell it as if he died which was really the worst part, him acting as if he was hurt by it when nothing even fucking touched him, dude should've just looked up and chalked it up to the shit malfunctioning and just helped Moxley up. No idea why he fucking sold it like he was hit by a nuclear explosion when everyone watching clearly saw nothing even touched him..

This was truly one of the worst fucking botches in wrestling history, shock master levels.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Indeed. We could see the lack of vision and preparation in the shows months and months ago. Tonight, they got caught.


I'm wondering how do they not really plan for this shit? You're right, there was no plan. They winged it and they got fucked on live ppv.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> it already has, because the wrestling journalist were trying to deafened this shit when the fans were roasting and now it's a free for all.


So what do you want us all to do? Stop watching AEW? Inflict ten lashes to our backs as repentance? Yeah it was bad and the criticism will be deserved for this no doubt but it isn't the death knell either. Be Serious.

For all the things that are said about Cancel Culture on social media and how they are whiny bitches and pussies you all are giving one heck of an impression of the very thing you loathe and despise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL the intense music, the countdown, as if the building was gonna explode, then fucking sparklers went off LOL. And then you had Kingston sell it as if he died which was really the worst part, him acting as if he was hurt by it when nothing even fucking touched him, dude should've just looked up and chalked it up to the shit malfunctioning and just helped Moxley up. No idea why he fucking sold it like he was hit by a nuclear explosion when everyone watching clearly saw nothing even touched him..
> 
> This was truly one of the worst fucking botches in wrestling history, shock master levels.


Kingston was indeed face down realizing how bad the whole show was , can you blame him for wanting to not get up? haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jnewt said:


> Mox is even burying the match in a post match interview.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785442053754881


LOL he's burying the dud explosion while Eddie's in the background selling it as if he's back there recovering from it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So what do you want us all to do? Stop watching AEW? Inflict ten lashes to our backs as repentance? Yeah it was bad and the criticism will be deserved for this no doubt but it isn't the death knell either. Be Serious.
> 
> For all the things that are said about Cancel Culture on social media and how they are whiny bitches and pussies you all are giving one heck of an impression of the very thing you loathe and despise.


Look at you telling folk what to feel and say lol. 

It's definitely not the death of AEW anybody saying this is just silly. But nah they're going to catch jokes until the next major wrestling botch happens.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

at least have the damn ring collapse... this was hilarious yet sad. Mox left WWE for this?? Even his dollar store Bane gimmick wasn't this bad.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So what do you want us all to do? Stop watching AEW? Inflict ten lashes to our backs as repentance? Yeah it was bad and the criticism will be deserved for this no doubt but it isn't the death knell either. Be Serious.
> 
> For all the things that are said about Cancel Culture on social media and how they are whiny bitches and pussies you all are giving one heck of an impression of the very thing you loathe and despise.


Who laughing at this want's to "cancel AEW"? I want them to stay around so I can witness more hilarious shit like this


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

So Khan is confirming it wasn't even a failure. Those pyros were what was supposed to happen??


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


You know what? I'm actually kind of impressed by Khan here. He's a bigger carny then Vince could ever dream of being.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

toontownman said:


> So Khan is confirming it wasn't even a failure. Those pyros were what was supposed to happen??


There is no way they could of saw that "explosion" and thought it would go over anyway other than the way it did. It had to be a pyro botch. They can't be that stupid.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Look at you telling folk what to feel and say lol.
> 
> It's definitely not the death of AEW anybody saying this is just silly. But nah they're going to catch jokes until the next major wrestling botch happens.


How am I telling them what to feel and say? They can feel however they want too. Just be prepared to be called out for being a Cancel Culture Bitch like they have done themselves many times about others on social media on this forum.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> There is no way they could of saw that "explosion" and thought it would go over anyway other than the way it did. It had to be a pyro botch. They can't be that stupid.


He is stupid enough to say it if those quotes are correct. Someone there has to be more intelligent that will tell him to dispel that quote and release a new comment confirming it was a failure. Seems like it went off as planned. Maybe none of the talent had seen what it looked like.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Yeah that explosion was really really poor:


lmfao in tears at the slow ass sparklers


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The funny thing is I think they could have saved it if they didn't have the announcers and Eddie keep playing it straight. Had the announcers played it like Eddie and Mox were lucky that the full explosion didn't go off and Eddie laughed it off and helped get Moxley on his feet they could have saved it.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I feared when this match was first announced that they were setting themselves up to fail. There is only so much you can do with barbed wire and explosions without genuinely risking the wrestlers involved.

If you half ass it in any way (ropes wrapped, not replaced, with barbed wire and weak explosions) it will look hokey and you will get called out for it, which is what has happened. This should have been a Cage match or triple threat with Pac.

This is the first PPV I haven’t purchased and I will not be purchasing it as I know longer believe in AEW. I will be streaming this show and every other show just so I can enjoy Cornette’s review.

Fuck Tony Khan and fuck AEW.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Eddie coming out to help was amazing, but the explosion was truly HORRIBLE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Amateur hour on full display here. Someone really IS going to get hurt (again) due to this. We already saw Matt Hardy be allowed to continue after a concussion, the Dark Order goof, was it Reynolds? Allowed to continue after being dragged after being knocked out. This needs to be a huge wake up call for the company. I am fully expecting to hear on Jericho's next podcast: "Oh yeah, QT knows some guy who puts on a fourth of July celebration at his local lake so we figured he could rig the ring to explode." Jesus guys, you want to play in the big leagues you need to stop hiring goofs and the brothers and buddies of your indy hacks.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

This is easily the worst botch in pro wrestling history. When you factor in this was the ending to a major ppv nothing can compete with this. Shockmaster was just a skit essentially. This is it folks. We just witnessed history, The most epic botch in the history of wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matthew Castillo said:


> The funny thing is I think they could have saved it if they didn't have the announcers and Eddie keep playing it straight. Had the announcers played it like Eddie and Mox were lucky that the full explosion didn't go off and Eddie laughed it off and helped get Moxley on his feet they could have saved it.


Exactly, Eddie and the announcers selling it like it was a devastating explosion was what made it worse. As i said Eddie should've got up after that shit went off and just acted like "Well shit guess it malfunctioned lucky us" and helped Moxley up, while the announcers go "Well i guess Kenny didn't wire everything up correctly, lucky for Moxley and Kingston".

But them going "Oh my! Oh my god!!" and Kingston laying there like he died made it look even faker and dumber.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> This is easily the worst botch in pro wrestling history. When you factor in this was the ending to a major ppv nothing can compete with this. Shockmaster was just a skit essentially. This is it folks. We just witnessed history, The most epic botch in the history of wrestling.


This shit was bad, but the worst botch ever to me will always go to Cena/Orton Hell in a Cell where Orton punt kicks Cena and hes clearly like 2 feet away from his head while Cena is selling it like death. But this was a very close second.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Cube2 said:


> wow, im speechless.
> sparklers are dangerous, lol


Yup just ask Gilberg


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Just watched to see how bad it was described on here.

99% sure Cody got more pyro in his entrance than that travesty of an ending.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How am I telling them what to feel and say? They can feel however they want too. Just be prepared to be called out for being a Cancel Culture Bitch like they have done themselves many times about others on social media on this forum.


You the Chief of don't tell people how to feel are currently in rage mode calling people Cancel Culture Bitches because folk are laughing at a mostly aggreed upon bad botch. You're trying to shame folk at laughing and it's hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Klitschko said:


> This shit was bad, but the worst botch ever to me will always go to Cena/Orton Hell in a Cell where Orton punt kicks Cena and hes clearly like 2 feet away from his head while Cena is selling it like death. But this was a very close second.


Nah bro this shit is way worse than that, a miss kick to the head and selling it isn't as bad as them acting like a bomb went off when it was just fucking sparklers while Kingston laid there dead..


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah bro this shit is way worse than that, a miss kick to the head and selling it isn't as bad as them acting like a bomb went off when it was just fucking sparklers while Kingston laid there dead..


Ehhh you're probably right the more I think about it. Especially because WWE had a ppv like every 2 weeks back then, and they had 3 months to plan this shit.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

It was pretty amateurish.

1- The "explosion" was horrible, nothing more to say.

2- Eddie and commentary team selling the moment despite how ridiculous it was. Tony could have avoided that if he wanted to.

3- Miro on twitter and Moxley after match ignoring everything that happened, including Eddie dead in the middle of the ring.

F#ck this company.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> This shit was bad, but the worst botch ever to me will always go to Cena/Orton Hell in a Cell where Orton punt kicks Cena and hes clearly like 2 feet away from his head while Cena is selling it like death. But this was a very close second.


that was a split second botch between performers. This botch had a freaking countdown clock.... everyone held their breath with 1 second to go.... and.........DUD. This is it. Nothing will ever top this botch. Its just not possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Eddie coming out to help was amazing, but the explosion was truly HORRIBLE


As an Eddie fan that's what I hate the most. Wrestling face turn saves are one of my favorite things of wrestling and that shitty explosion killed what would've been a great turn


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I actually had to check this out. No, I did not watch the actual match. That was pretty fucking hilarious. Was the crowd really booing, or was that just added on the video I saw?

Lol, JR and Excalibur at the end were funny. Imagine if you paid $50 for an AEW PPV expecting to see John Cena and some explosions, and you got Christian Cage, a 15-minute Matt Hardy match and that ending.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> I feared when this match was first announced that they were setting themselves up to fail. There is only so much you can do with barbed wire and explosions without genuinely risking the wrestlers involved.
> 
> If you half ass it in any way (ropes wrapped, not replaced, with barbed wire and weak explosions) it will look hokey and you will get called out for it, which is what has happened. This should have been a Cage match or triple threat with Pac.
> 
> ...


I too will not purchase for a while. Not taking a risk. They literally underdelivered for $50 with a mess of matches that sucked.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I actually had to check this out. No, I did not watch the actual match. That was pretty fucking hilarious. Was the crowd really booing, or was that just added on the video I saw?
> 
> Lol, JR and Excalibur at the end were funny. Imagine if you paid $50 for an AEW PPV expecting to see John Cena and some explosions, and you got Christian Cage, a 15-minute Matt Hardy match and that ending.


The fans at the end were literally gasping like what the fuck, and yes they were booing...it was so bad i think Eddie died of shame on top of Moxley. LOL


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So to be a GOAT botch you have to have "eyes" on the product. I would argue the Shockmaster is a way bigger botch than this because their were more "eyes" on the product..

No doubt it was embarrassing but not Shockmaster embarrassing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys remember when Matt rigged Jeff's pyro to kill him in wwe? That was a bigger bang


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You the Chief of don't tell people how to feel are currently in rage mode calling people Cancel Culture Bitches because folk are laughing at a mostly aggreed upon bad botch. You're trying to shame folk at laughand it's hilarious


How about you actual read my whole posts instead of just parts of it. I have made it clear it was bad and criticism is deserved. Tony fucked up for sure. I am calling out the over-exaggeration of this being the end of AEW. Or them 'burying themselves.'

That is how they are Cancel Culture Bitches.

Everyone can laugh as much and as long as they want too.

And I am calm as can be. No rage mode. So stop with the Fake News.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This was a bad night for them. Ruining Christian's debut by hyping it up as something monumental so people couldn't just enjoy him showing up, and then sparklers murdering Eddie Kingston from 10 feet away... It's just... Come on guys, get your shit together. 

TBH, I think the worst part of it isn't even the visuals of the dud of an explosion, but the storylines ruined by it. This was meant to take Moxley out for a while, and to redeem Kingston and probably give him a meaty babyface angle about withstanding damage for a friend. Now those are tarnished. I've been rooting for AEW to improve, but goddamn there's problems, and it'd be nice if this were a wake up call.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

congrats aew you just ensured us 10 more years of bloman baines in the main event of wm cuz your stupidass cant deliver on your hyped up promises to put pressure on vince. expect vince to turn roman face again this friday and revert back to super roman cuz hes got no competition to worry about anymore. fuck tony carter


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How about you actual read my whole posts instead of just parts of it. I have made it clear it was bad and criticism is deserved. Tony fucked up for sure. I am calling out the over-exaggeration of this being the end of AEW. Or them 'burying themselves.'
> 
> That is how they are Cancel Culture Bitches.
> 
> ...


I read your post and it's laughable. I agree folk are over exaggerating it being the end. But imagine calling people bitches over hyperbole on a seriously shitty moment.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

capatisdumb said:


> congrats aew you just ensured us 10 more years of bloman baines in the main event of wm cuz your stupidass cant deliver on your hyped up promises to put pressure on vince. expect vince to turn roman face again this friday and revert back to super roman cuz hes got no competition to worry about anymore. fuck tony carter


Anymore? You are delusional if you think Vince has ever sweated this geek for 5 seconds.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I was waiting for Don Callis to come out and say "got you, you didn't really think I'd risk Omega's life?"

That was so bad. a joke really.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The first show dispelled any idea of AEW being a threat. Their first match was a Gimmick Battle Royal for a World Title shot. Vince stopped caring then.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Vince when he sees the final explosion:


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I read your post and it's laughable. I agree folk are over exaggerating it being the end. But imagine calling people bitches over hyperbole on a seriously shitty moment.


So you agree that there is over exaggerating. Thank you. Enjoy all the memes and gifs that come from this. Have fun.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Vince when he sees the final explosion:
> 
> View attachment 98285


Maybe that's the "heart attack" people were referencing


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

famicommander said:


> Then maybe don't promise an exploding ring?
> 
> Just a thought.


But .. but .. but .. it’s been done in Japan 30 years ago so it must sit familiar and well with the North American audience in 2021, right?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Kingston's lifeless hand falling to the mat after the Roman candles went off, all while Excalibur screamed like he was watching another 9/11 unfold, was truly a work of art. Tonight we didn't just watch professional wrestling. For but a brief moment in time, we witnessed the spirit of William Shakespeare grace our screens.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> This was a bad night for them. Ruining Christian's debut by hyping it up as something monumental so people couldn't just enjoy him showing up, and then sparklers murdering Eddie Kingston from 10 feet away... It's just... Come on guys, get your shit together.
> 
> TBH, I think the worst part of it isn't even the visuals of the dud of an explosion, but the storylines ruined by it. This was meant to take Moxley out for a while, and to redeem Kingston and probably give him a meaty babyface angle about withstanding damage for a friend. Now those are tarnished. I've been rooting for AEW to improve, but goddamn there's problems, and it'd be nice if this were a wake up call.


Good points. Lots of bad decisions which shows Tony being out of touch.

A) Overhyping Christian as a major deal. While him popping up unexpected would have been far more of an impact but instead they lessened his appearance by making us think it was someone higher up in the chain.

B) They still continue to drag out matches far too long and don't know how to cut many shorter

C) Too much Dark Order on a pay per view which seriously downgrades the show

D) Lots of messy interference and just amateur level booking

E) The main event is supposed to explode, this coming from people who have a show called Dynamite lol yet sparklers happen.

F) As you mentioned, there is not enough focus and too many things going on, too many wrestlers and they are hurting themselves with over exposing especially too many jobbers too soon on main TV


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

toontownman said:


> In many ways it's a shame. I don't think the match was a classic but it was fun, hokey as hell but fun. The ending sucked but the countdown was legit exciting and Kingston was a great touch, although he had so much time to pick him up or try dragging him out. Still... had they actually followed through with a visual that blew up the ring properly that would have been absolutely epic.
> 
> It has literally gone from a potentially hugely positive and cornerstone moment of AEW's ascent to potential the path to the end. This was bingo hall bad.


Spot on. Right before it happened:

Expectation - is about to be the greatest thing ever

Reality - This is the worst thing ever...

That 10-second gap between expectation and reality is larger than anything I can remember in wrestling. 

I feel bad for AEW.

And I feel bad for Mox/Omega, who just wrestled a death match that might be remembered as the biggest joke in history.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I Lol'ed


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

*Complete bush league stuff I'd expect from an Indy company.

This was AEW's viagra on a pole moment as far as I'm concerned. Match wasn't good enough to make up for it or even good in general for that matter.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If I'm Moxley and Kingston I'm marching straight to Tony and cursing him the fuck out for that pathetic excuse for pyro. If either had any sense they'd tell Tony if that shit happens again they're gone.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Mateus Tunes said:


> It was pretty amateurish.
> 
> 1- The "explosion" was horrible, nothing more to say.
> 
> ...


#WWEMONOPOLYFOREVER
#20NXTTERRITORIES
#NOCOMPETITIONMAKESTHEBUSINESSSTRONGER

Seriously though, aside from the “explosion” this was a great show. It’s a wrestlecrap moment for sure, but it’s not the worst thing ever. Honestly, HiTC ending on a DQ was far worse in my opinion and ended the main event credibility at present t of Seth Rollins. Id put the ring issue tonight with the WWE eyeball match last year. 

A smart company can spin their way out of the explosion issue (ala the match was over...AEW officials worked frantically to disable the explosives before they went off and were largely successful). We will see what they do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Khan is out here saying it was meant to be like that and Kenny building a dud is the story.




Hes DOUBLING DOWN ON IT LMAO holy fuckin shit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seafort said:


> #WWEMONOPOLYFOREVER
> #20NXTTERRITORIES
> #NOCOMPETITIONMAKESTHEBUSINESSSTRONGER
> 
> ...



Uh, Excalibur was on commentary the whole time saying the fuses have no off switch and they're gonna blow. 


Face it, theres no way out unless you're an extreme fan boy.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seafort said:


> A smart company can spin their way out of the explosion issue (ala the match was over...AEW officials worked frantically to disable the explosives before they went off and were largely successful). We will see what they do.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan is out here saying it was meant to be like that and Kenny building a dud is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The fans at the end were literally gasping like what the fuck, and yes they were booing...it was so bad i think Eddie died of shame on top of Moxley. LOL


My wife (who otherwise really enjoyed the show) and I were pretty much the same. 

I will say this - it’s a young company. They’ll make mistakes. Hopefully they learn and grow from this. ECW had something similar once, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan is out here saying it was meant to be like that and Kenny building a dud is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to it’s the right move. It was too big of a failure. They need to kayfabe the shit out of this first before moving on.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats right guys, you paid 60 bucks and according to Tony Khan you WERE SUPPOSED TO GET A DUD.




ROTFLMFAO


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Kenny rigging the ring up with a dud as a way to fuck with Moxley could be their exit angle. Only problem is, Kingston sold it like he was struck by lightning. But it's kind of the only way they can go.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787778985730053


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh, Excalibur was on commentary the whole time saying the fuses have no off switch and they're gonna blow.
> 
> 
> Face it, theres no way out unless you're an extreme fan boy.


Nah, you just have Callis say that our final surprise is you’re not dead, Moxley. Instead of going out in a blaze of glory, you went out in shame with that idiot Kingston protecting you from sparklers. You’re hurt...and we’re gonna keep on hurting you. Each day you have to live with yourself knowing that it could have ended for you right there. That Omega and I did what we said we would do. And that the Hidden Hand held your life in his hand. And gifted it to you. Rest in shame, Moxley.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At the end of the day, we all got to see something hilarious. And the fans who prefer the WWE's sterile, mostly mistake-free production, got a reminder that they were taking that element of their shows for granted, while also getting some great GIFs to troll with. The fans that hate everything will get an episode of Cornette's podcast that will entertain them.

So, the fans are the winners regardless ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seafort said:


> Nah, you just have Callis say that our final surprise is you’re not dead, Moxley. Instead of going out in a blaze of glory, you went out in shame with that idiot Kingston protecting you from sparklers. You’re hurt...and we’re gonna keep on hurting you. Each day you have to live with yourself knowing that it could have ended for you right there. That Omega and I did what we said we would do. And that the Hidden Hand held your life in his hand. And gifted it to you. Rest in shame, Moxley.


Except Eddie Kingston sold it like he died. So he might as well retire if you go that route because hes fucking DONE. FINISHED.



Theres no way out. They fucked up bad. You can spin it into whatever you want.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seafort said:


> Nah, you just have Callis say that our final surprise is you’re not dead, Moxley. Instead of going out in a blaze of glory, you went out in shame with that idiot Kingston protecting you from sparklers. You’re hurt...and we’re gonna keep on hurting you. Each day you have to live with yourself knowing that it could have ended for you right there. That Omega and I did what we said we would do. And that the Hidden Hand held your life in his hand. And gifted it to you. Rest in shame, Moxley.


So the announcers were in on it? Or....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> At the end of the day, we all got to see something hilarious. And the fans who prefer the WWE's sterile, mostly mistake-free production, got a reminder that they were taking that element of their shows for granted, while also getting some great GIFs to troll with. The fans that hate everything will get an episode of Cornette's podcast that will entertain them.
> 
> So, the fans are the winners regardless ?



No. I would take it a fair amount of casuals watched this for the explosion and for the signing and both were absolute failures. If you want the company to succeed and wrestling to thrive, its a bad night.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

capatisdumb said:


> congrats aew you just ensured us 10 more years of bloman baines in the main event of wm cuz your stupidass cant deliver on your hyped up promises to put pressure on vince. expect vince to turn roman face again this friday and revert back to super roman cuz hes got no competition to worry about anymore. fuck tony carter


LOL...Tony Khan will be having to contend with whoever Disney appoints as President of the WWE division in three years. AEW flubbed the finish badly, but they have still done the best job that I’ve seen since 1995 ECW in taking a pool of fresh talent and making actual characters out of some of them. Darby, Sammy, Ricky Starks...these guys would all be non descriptive generic wrestlers spending 3-6 years in NXT under WWE.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> View attachment 98283


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. I would take it a fair amount of casuals watched this for the explosion and for the signing and both were absolute failures. If you want the company to succeed and wrestling to thrive, its a bad night.


This is the truth, people paid good money for a massively hyped debut and huge explosions.

In reality they got the weaker half of edge and Christian and some home friendly fireworks.

I wouldn’t be surprised if D-Von Dudley turns up at the next PPV, then they’ll have all 3 weaker halves of the TLC tag teams.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ceeder said:


>



His career is over. The best they can even kayfabe out of it is that sparklers gave him a heart attack or something LMAO. Fucking tragic.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> His career is over. The best they can even kayfabe out of it is that sparklers gave him a heart attack or something LMAO. Fucking tragic.


Nah, they need to turn him into a complete comedy character who has panic attacks when any type of pyro goes off.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

La Parka said:


> So the announcers were in on it? Or....


And then have Callis turn to the announce booth and say, “Have you idiots even seen an FMW death match? If Id flipped the switch, you would have seen something far more than some Gillberg pyro. I’m not sure what’s worse...the shame that Moxley has from having to cower from sparklers after getting smashed by Omega...or you fools thinking a nuke had gone off.”


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Geeee said:


> This really is up there with some of TNA's biggest blunders. Maybe we can lock that particular forbidden door. NJPW is still invited


Don't try to deflect this on TNA. As I stated earlier...this is up there with Shockmaster and Viagra on a pole for one of the biggest facepalm moments in wrestling.

Hell, might as well give it the crown considering this was the ending to a huge blowoff of a long died plus the end of a PPV.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seafort said:


> And then have Callis turn to the announce booth and say, “Have you idiots even seen an FMW death match? If Id flipped the switch, you would have seen something far more than some Gillberg pyro. I’m not sure what’s worse...the shame that Moxley has from having to cower from sparklers after getting smashed by Omega...or you fools thinking a nuke had gone off.”


And what do you do to save Eddie Kingston genius? Ill wait.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie Kingston will cut an awesome promo and everything will be fine for him. You guys are so dramatic.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Eddie Kingston will cut an awesome promo and everything will be fine for him. You guys are so dramatic.


Saying what? I got caught up in the monent and passed out? His whole character is being a tough street fighter lmao. Like, please explain what he can say here.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Smithy.89 said:


> I was reading this think ah the smarks are over reacting again. Can’t be that bad there idiots. Then I’ve Jjst seen it and actually burst out laughing .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect opening for botchmania 😁👍


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Saying what? I got caught up in the monent and passed out? His whole character is being a tough street fighter lmao. Like, please explain what he can say here.


AEW is not afraid to pretend embarrassing things just didn't happen. They moved on from Nightmare Collective with no real explanation. They basically did the same with the QT Marshall/Bunny stuff. 

So, probably he will just pretend that he didn't get KO'd by sparklers and move on to whatever he was supposed to be doing after this.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> Kenny rigging the ring up with a dud as a way to fuck with Moxley could be their exit angle. Only problem is, Kingston sold it like he was struck by lightning. But it's kind of the only way they can go.


You cold open Wednesday with Kingston tearing stuff up backstage. Perhaps mauling Khan himself. But basically he embarassed himself Sunday. He’d seen FMW death matches. He’d read Foley’s book...about how Mick flew home from Japan after one and the plan smelled like BBQ from the wounds on his arm. And he decided that no matter their differences, he didn’t want Mox to have to go through that, to have his wife and baby to see that. And instead, Callis and Omega made them and the audience out for fools.

Build to match in a few weeks, but have Kingston arrested for backstage antics (perhaps sending Callis to hospital).


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seafort said:


> You cold open Wednesday with Kingston tearing stuff up backstage. Perhaps mauling Khan himself. But basically he embarassed himself Sunday. He’d seen FMW death matches. He’d read Foley’s book...about how Mick flew home from Japan after one and the plan smelled like BBQ from the wounds on his arm. And he decided that no matter their differences, he didn’t want Mox to have to go through that, to have his wife and baby to see that. And instead, Callis and Omega made them and the audience out for fools.
> 
> Build to match in a few weeks, but have Kingston arrested for backstage antics (perhaps sending Callis to hospital).



What does that have to do with him passing out when nothing happened to him? Stop ducking it lol.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And what do you do to save Eddie Kingston genius? Ill wait.


Just responded on it. Kingston goes out on a limb to save his friend...from nothing. He’s embarassed as hell and unlike Mox, he doesn’t have a wife about to give birth. He’s out for blood on Wednesday night. And everyone will pay.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> AEW is not afraid to pretend embarrassing things just didn't happen. They moved on from Nightmare Collective with no real explanation. They basically did the same with the QT Marshall/Bunny stuff.
> 
> So, probably he will just pretend that he didn't get KO'd by sparklers and move on to whatever he was supposed to be doing after this.



What? Lmao what do you mean? Khan literally just tried to put over the dud explosion being planned. So either A, he wanted you to pay 60 bucks for the finale of the show to be a PLANNED DUD, or B, hes full of shit and making himself look like an idiot.


You pick.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I do feel sorry for anyone who paid actual money and had so many major letdowns. That is going to be where AEW hurts the most from this. This was VERY TNA, right down to Christian and the TNA music.

They lied to the fans. Again. There is no way around that. People will not stick around forever and a day waiting for this place to get its shit together.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What does that have to do with him passing out when nothing happened to him? Stop ducking it lol.


Yeah, that ones more tricky. You do one of two things:

1) “I laid there not believing what just happened. That Callis and Omega just made me look like the biggest fool in the world. And then I laid there a little longer. I was thinking of ways to fix this situation. To make you Don wish that you’d never gotten involved. That you’d never been born. I laid there for a long time. And I’ve thought of a lot of things that are going to change the lives of you and Kenny. No cap.”

2) Or they simply cut out the shots of Kingston laying there and hope that people forget as you try to overwhelm them with better content starting Wednesday.

As I said, it’s tricky. Not impossible, but tricky and a challenge that hopefully will come out for Kingston better than people are saying.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How is Meltzer handling this? Surely this has to be one of those situations where even he has to throw his hands up in the air and admit this didn’t work. But I imagine he is also trying to put damage control on it.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

It doesn’t matter how they try and book themselves out of this mess, the damage is done because people have already paid the money for something that should’ve never been promised in first place.

Just remember, the ending for this match could’ve been Mox getting hit with a OWA off the top of a cage through some tables below (that the good brothers had set up). Simple, effective and less risk.

Instead, Tony Khan overcooked it as he does everything and didn’t have the skill or knowledge to pull it off. There’s no excuse for not brining in explosive experts to do this properly as he has infinite budget unlike Indy shows. He just doesn’t have a fucking clue.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seafort said:


> #WWEMONOPOLYFOREVER
> #20NXTTERRITORIES
> #NOCOMPETITIONMAKESTHEBUSINESSSTRONGER
> 
> ...


Stop it this wasn't a great show this was mid at best. Look it's nowhere near the company ender some folk or saying, but it's certainly not a great show like you're trying to pretend.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> He needs to it’s the right move. It was too big of a failure. They need to kayfabe the shit out of this first before moving on.


Fuck no lol, this is the type of thing you just ignore until it's so long ago it's okay to laugh about


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan is out here saying it was meant to be like that and Kenny building a dud is the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL if thats the case why'd Eddie sell it like he died and the commentators was like "Oh my god!!!", if that was the story why would the play along like it wasn't a dud? Tony just can't fucking admit they fucked up can he?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Whoever produced that segment needs to reconsider wtf they are doing. What was the point of the countdown just for sparklers, ghetto pyro?. Cody, Omega are not EVP, and Khan needs to hire actual producers, creative writers. An "exploding" ring after the match?. You don't make a major production error like that on a PPV. They have to make up for it somehow, and quick if they want to regain their reputation.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This could've been salvaged if not for Kingston's selling, Moxley even tried to save it after the show by going "Kenny can't build an exploding ring for shit", problem is Kingston is in the background being checked on and still selling it like he's hurt. Kingston selling like he was dead is whats fucked them from saving this, cause they could've went with the Kenny making it a dud story, but Kingston laying there acting like he was nearly killed is why you can't do that now.

Seriously Kingston should've used some fucking common sense and thought on his feet and improvised, cause how you seriously gonna fucking sell that shit like that? 

The commentators are at fault too, them going nuts and acting like they witnessed a huge explosion was so fucking terrible, they should've again improvised and been like "Wait thats it? whats going on?".But no everyone still went on kept to the script and just pretended everything went as planned, idiots.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

These things are so bad in conception as well as execution. Just an all-round bad idea.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Where are the people who shamed those that streamed the show free now? Yeah my time was wasted but at least I didn't lose or waste 50 bucks on this shit. Gotta love the internet and free access to everything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Where are the people who shamed those that streamed the show free now? Yeah my time was wasted but at least I didn't lose or waste 50 bucks on this shit. Gotta love the internet and free access to everything.


The money was worth it for the explosive main-event (aside from the unfortunate botch afterwards), the Street Fight tag in the semi main-event, the tag opener, and seeing one of my all-time favorites in Christian making his debut tonight alone.

Thankfully, your time was wasted though.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Stop it this wasn't a great show this was mid at best. Look it's nowhere near the company ender some folk or saying, but it's certainly not a great show like you're trying to pretend.


Not pretending whatsoever. I enjoyed the show a lot (Bucks match, cinematic match, ladder match, and Mox/Omeg before the final....sparklers. For a US major show it was good until the end. Was it a Royal Rumble 92? No. But what US shows are truly spectacular in the last few years? I’ll put it this wAy...I got value from my PPV investment until the last minute of the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The money was worth it for the explosive main-event (aside from the unfortunate botch afterwards), the Street Fight tag in the semi main-event, the tag opener, and seeing one of my all-time favorites in Christian making his debut tonight alone.
> 
> Thankfully, your time was wasted though.


I mean at the end of the day I'm not gonna lose sleep over it. The show was awful other than the cinematic match and to a lesser extent Page vs Hardy. No PPV or wrestling event is worth 50 bucks in this day and age, that goes for all companies.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

F**k me, that was bad, even worse than anything WWE or TNA have done. That much hype for a couple of sparklers...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They need to fold.

Genuinely producing some of the worst wrestling content in history on a consistent basis. They push genuine simpletons like Moxley and Omega who think acting retarded is somehow profound character development.

End it now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Completely shits on what was a very good match as well.
> 
> One of the worst botches I've ever seen, absolutely embarrassing.


It wasn’t a botch though. This is AEW, that garbage is a feature not a bug. Carnie level bullshit is literally their calling card. End it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> They need to fold.
> 
> Genuinely producing some of the worst wrestling content in history on a consistent basis. They push genuine simpletons like Moxley and Omega who think acting retarded is somehow profound character development.
> 
> End it now.


I mean if the shit they serve up keeps their fans away from good wrestling then I'm more than happy to let them stay around.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lets face it most people bought the show to see who the 'major star' was and to see this ring burn to a cinder and Khan delivered none of those. This is WCW and current WWE shit that will drive off fans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> They need to fold.
> 
> Genuinely producing some of the worst wrestling content in history on a consistent basis. They push genuine simpletons like Moxley and Omega who think acting retarded is somehow profound character development.
> 
> End it now.


Be careful if AEW folds, then Joey Janela will have to come and work NXT


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

........they have a show called Dynamite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Irish Jet said:


> They need to fold.
> 
> Genuinely producing some of the worst wrestling content in history on a consistent basis. They push genuine simpletons like Moxley and Omega who think acting retarded is somehow profound character development.
> 
> End it now.


A lot of people didn’t understand why some people wanted TNA to fold at a certain point. They look at it like a place for the guys to work is automatically good. But the downside to options is that you split a dwindling audience. More bad wrestling, if that’s what people think AEW is (and a lot of people just flat-out won’t agree with that assessment) can actually be a negative for the overall health of wrestling. If there are talented individuals in a promotion that isn’t using talent right, they will surely find work elsewhere.

I’m not calling for AEW to fold. They shine a light on a lot of my criticisms about modern psychology (or lack thereof). I’m honestly pretty ambivalent to them. Hypothetically, I want a true alternative to the WWE. I want good wrestling. But I don’t have much faith in AEW to become that product.

Imagine if there was another place for Christian Cage to go to that hyped him up for who he actually is and he could help a bunch of younger guys find themselves in the ring. Imagine if there was a promotion where an FTR could go that Jim Cornette would also like to work for and we could get those promos and those tag matches.

AEW’s running the risk, at least (in my opinion) of locking guys down and wasting their talents and potential. We’re kind of being robbed of an ideal promotion that had the potential for growth and to do its part to put on good wrestling (more unanimously viewed as good, anyway).

Give JR the book. Give him an assistant of his choice. It may be Chris Jericho, Arn Anderson, Dax Harwood or Chris Daniels. Go back to the principles of wrestling and run it like a _professional_ outfit. Give it shot.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

GL said:


> So to be a GOAT botch you have to have "eyes" on the product. I would argue the Shockmaster is a way bigger botch than this because their were more "eyes" on the product..
> 
> No doubt it was embarrassing but not Shockmaster embarrassing.


Shock master legitimately tripped over and fell through the set. 

This pyro was actually meant to happen, that's what makes it worse.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Seafort said:


> I will say this - it’s a young company. They’ll make mistakes. Hopefully they learn and grow from this.


Making mistakes is fine, but making a decades worth of mistakes in 18 months is ridiculous.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

the_flock said:


> Making mistakes is fine, but making a decades worth of mistakes in 18 months is ridiculous.


It’s also shit that doesn’t need to happen. The ideas they float are bad in conception. Issues with repeating angles and the like could be eradicated with an experienced booker with a singular vision. Teleporting? Always a bad idea.

It’s not just that they keep making mistakes, but they don’t know how to think about wrestling in the first place.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seafort said:


> Not pretending whatsoever. I enjoyed the show a lot (Bucks match, cinematic match, ladder match, and Mox/Omeg before the final....sparklers. For a US major show it was good until the end. Was it a Royal Rumble 92? No. But what US shows are truly spectacular in the last few years? I’ll put it this wAy...I got value from my PPV investment until the last minute of the show.


When are you replaying the show?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It’s also shit that doesn’t need to happen. The ideas they float are bad in conception. Issues with repeating angles and the like could be eradicated with an experienced booker with a singular vision. Teleporting? Always a bad idea.
> 
> It’s not just that they keep making mistakes, but they don’t know how to think about wrestling in the first place.


Right from the off they could have made Private Party the tag champs, instantly creating new stars, they chose to put the titles on SCU. They had the chance to put the title on Adam Page, they chose not to. They had the chance to create a midcard title and elevate guys like Jungle Boy, Pac, MJF, Allin, they chose not to. They put the Women's title on Omegas girlfriend who couldn't even defend the title, thus setting the women's division back by 6 months. 18 months later their "homegrown" stars have regressed and their roster is full of 40,50,60 + year olds dominating the roster. 

People will say that you need the older stars to help create younger stars or it takes time to build a new generation. No it doesn't. People invested in AEW because they wanted to see something fresh, new ideas and not the same formulaic WWE wrestling. People were genuinely excited. 
Now it's LOLAEW.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The cringe levels in this one are off the charts lmao. The match actually wasn't that bad but the ending legit killed it.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think AEW is buried, but it will change the perception of the fans. The more garbage like that, more fans will be angry and leaving the product.

And unlike other segments, like Matt Hardy teleporting or Jericho and MJF singing and dancing, this "explosion" will not have anyone defending it.

For many people, this was only the first big mistake. For some it was the last straw.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Goodness. That's one of the biggest wrestlecrap moments of all time.
When the pyro went off, I honestly expected Omega and crew to come back laughing, like it was their plan all along. It kinda reminded me of those "Bang!" flag guns from cartoons.
But then Kingston sold it, and I realized this was supposed to look like Kingston actually protected Moxley from an explosion.

They have to rewrite the storyline now, they simply have to. It's unsalvageable. It could ruin both Kingston and Moxley.

I think it will be good for AEW to get Moxley out of the main event picture for a while, and focus more on good, traditional wrestling matches instead of these ultra gimmicky situations.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

When I first saw it yeah, it's really bad. But I think people are blowing it out of proportion. Pun intended. It's not top 10 botches of all time. I'll probably forget it within a few weeks. The only thing that made it really bad is the fact that Eddie Kingston sold it even though he shouldn't have. It made it look worse by selling the botched explosion.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean if the shit they serve up keeps their fans away from good wrestling then I'm more than happy to let them stay around.


Except their fans actually do watch good wrestling, so you're automatically wrong here (as usual).


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> The perfect opening for botchmania 😁👍


It was so bad man . I follow AEW online but not the biggest of fans . I’m gonna guess there’s a lot like me where this match would of turned heads and got people to take notice a little more. Now I’ve seen that 10 second clip and now I won’t even bother at all


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

So they botched the main event ... I have faith they will turn it around.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Except their fans actually do watch good wrestling, so you're automatically wrong here (as usual).


Hey they actually might get to see some good wrestling for once now that they have Christian but can't help but feel Khan is gonna end up doing nothing with him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah that sucked. Big fuck up IMO. I'm pretty sure they expected the ring to collapse.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah that sucked. Big fuck up IMO. I'm pretty sure they expected the ring to collapse.


I also genuinely feel bad for Eddie Kingston, had a great chance to create an honorable and heroic babyface turn but because of the production team's incompetence it ruined it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought yall were exaggerating but good god, thats embarrassing


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Hey they actually might get to see some good wrestling for once now that they have Christian but can't help but feel Khan is gonna end up doing nothing with him.


I think the question is what can they do with him? They have a long list of great wrestlers who are in their prime who deserve a title reign before Christian:


Hangman
MJF
Wardlow
Pac
Penta
Fenix
Archer
Miro
Brian Cage
Starks
Jungle boy
Sammy
Kingston

Beating a 47 year old career mid carder isn’t going to raise any of the above wrestlers’ stock.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Botches are usually funny but this thing was just bad... Embarrassing bad


----------



## komesu_br (Mar 21, 2020)

I thought Cena releasing the TLC chairs on Barrett (after protect him with a table) was bad, but this was way more cringe worthy


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

A few things ...

First, the Revolution PPV was good overall. Maybe not a A+ show, but certainly not as bad as some are calling it, based on literally the last 2 minutes.

Christian's signing was no surprise by the time it happened. I get that an announcement of this kind can really spike the ratings, and get a bunch of extra buys for the event, but I feel like, by the time the PPV rolled around, we had hyped ourselves up to the point that LITERALLY only Punk or Lesnar would have felt worth it.

I'm excited to see Christian back in the ring, of course. The actual return was a month ago at Royal Rumble though. I feel like most people already had their "YAY! Christian is back!" moment, and the fact that he's gone directly to AEW is actually kinda sad for me, as I wanted the Edge & Christian reunion. Not to mention, he already jumped ship to TNA years ago, so is it really a surprise that he'd jump ship again? Either way I guess, we get new matches for him, and in a company that won't book him as a comedy midcard talent with temper tantrums. So that's very much a good thing.

So ... the main event.

The wrestling itself was brutal. The barbed wire spots were well executed, and the exploding barbed wire bat was great. Moxley and Omega put on a pretty much perfect Death Match performance. But of course, we have to talk about the pyro.

I had a sinking feeling when we first saw the ring and you could see that the "exploding rope" element was just a pyro wire that would clearly only emit a puff of smoke - AND it was strung 2 feet away from the ring ropes anyway. Then, I looked outside of the ring and saw no mortars of any significant size. Commentary said that the barbed wire boards on the outside were on top on "mines", so I was still a bit intrigued. But of course, when they went through one of the boards, what we actually saw was another couple of smoke bombs go off, a clear 2+ feet away from where the wrestlers landed.

Look, I'm not saying I want to see people mangled and injured by explosions. This is just wrestling, and the performers really don't need to permanently injure themselves for our entertainment. But if you promise a Death Match, you have to put on a Death Match.

So, even before the comedy pyro after the countdown, I was already very much disappoined with the overall presentation. The use of smoke bombs and weak pyro instead of the stuff used in ACTUAL Death Matches had taken a whole level of excitement from the match.

And then, we get the "exploding ring" that was 100% true to the classic Death Match ... IF, of course, you are thinking of the one between Cactus Jack and Terry Funk, which also had a piss-poor explosion that everyone mocked for years to come.

Again, if you're promising this match, you have to deliver. This is not any slight or criticism of Omega and Moxley. This is 100% down to the clowns that replaced explosives with shitty pyro and chose not to do anything to make the presentation of the explosion better. Look at the classic Death Matches. The final explosions were done safely. Mortars loaded up with debris to have shot all over the ring, leaving people covered in dirt and dust, smoke that billowed and lingered for several minutes - not for 5 seconds.

In a modern setting, so much more could have been done, to make this better. They could collapse the ring, emit smoke from under the ring, have strobe lights trigger when the explosion happened, even kill the house lights, shake the cameras, pipe in a bigger explosion noise, timed to the pyros. So much could have been done. But in the end, they just put 2 of the regular pyros from the top of the ramp down by the ring instead. Shameful.

A lot of people's reaction has been to laugh uncontrollably, and I get that. But for me, it's just a massive, frustrating disappointment. They were handed the chance to show this spectacle to the world in full HD, on PPV and they completely dropped the ball.

Massive shame, because without the shit pyro, the match was great - and without the poor main event ending, the PPV was good.

But all that will be remembered is the mocking and the endless memes that are already circulating.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah that sucked. Big fuck up IMO. I'm pretty sure they expected the ring to collapse.


I don't think the ring was suppose to collapse.

The sparklers on each corner were supposed to act like the wick of a Dynamite stick then you'll have a multiple explosion at the same time on each side of the ring.

I think it would have been better to do that type of match indoor


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The exploding ring that didn't explode: Wrestling Observer Radio - YouTube


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a young man and not much of a wrestling historian or anything, I like to watch American and Mexican wrestling and really don't go for death matches and Japanese death match stuff. I'd don't think I'd ever even heard of the idea of ticking time bomb gimmicked ring explosions until AEW started talking about it, maybe I watched them a long time ago to see Foley do stuff like this, I don't know.

But I was really excited to see what a gazillion dollar budget company could do with the effects of making a ring explode. Because the Onita stuff they were referencing all match was insane. 

This is what those ring explosions looked like when Japanese people did them back in the back in the day. 




























That's what they were rigged to look like. To say AEW's mild fireworks at the end pales in comparison to exploding oil drums ejecting dirt all over the place in an enormous, blinding conflagration is to grossly understate it. 

It buried the company, the announcers, the wrestlers, Eddie Kingston, etc. 
AEW is a new company still on a Pay Per View model. Embarrassingly bait-and-switching people like this on a 50 dollar price tag can be an explosion, alright. A big time explosion in good will. The biggest explosion is going to be the next PPV's buy numbers bombing because who is going to want to fork out good money for bad endings?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The thing which saddens me the most is Eddie's face turn. It could've been one of the best face turns in the last decade... Now he looks like an idiot.


----------



## jack121 (Sep 13, 2016)

I just hope Tony Khan gives Eddie Kingston a huge bonus. He really went out there and sold $25 pyro like it was a fucking nuclear bomb.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> I'm a young man and not much of a wrestling historian or anything, I like to watch American and Mexican wrestling and really don't go for death matches and Japanese death match stuff. I'd don't think I'd ever even heard of the idea of ticking time bomb gimmicked ring explosions until AEW started talking about it, maybe I watched them a long time ago to see Foley do stuff like this, I don't know.
> 
> But I was really excited to see what a gazillion dollar budget company could do with the effects of making a ring explode. Because the Onita stuff they were referencing all match was insane.
> 
> ...


Yeah, have to agree. For the last several weeks, I've been one of the people saying "Hey - stop just saying the match will be shit. Give it a chance and pass judgement when you've actually seen it!"

Well, now we've seen it, and - through no fault of Omega and Moxley, who put on an excellent barbed wire match - the overall presentation was just an embarrassment.

As I said in an earlier post, all of the "exploding" in the match looked terrible, not just the final images. I'd go as far to say that there was NO "exploding" in this match because every piece of explosive material that would have been used in a real Death Match, was replaced by a piss-poor pyro that produced a little bit of smoke, and nothing else.

Massive shame.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Gave me a good laugh. It was a Gilberg level explosion that Kingston sold as a Goldberg level one.

Very disappointing end and they really should have called a quick audible when it happened.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Just imagine how pissed off Jon Moxley is, he left WWE to make history and he has succeeded by being involved in the biggest PPV main event fuck up in wrestling history.

He must be fucking livid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The first make-good was refunding everybody in the crowd and giving them swag-merch. Anybody who bought it, well, you bought a PPV and took a chance, if you didn't like it, tough, but the people who spent the time and money to be physically present and they saw that and booed and laughed and then were thinking about refunds, yeah, refund them.

Tony Khan's foot in the mouth with, ''Well, we couldn't do the stipulation because what do you want us to do, kill them?'' doesn't fly either. Don't promise stipulations you can't fulfill.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Refunding just because an explosion didn't work ? XD
Wrestling fans really are divas....


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> The first make-good was refunding everybody in the crowd and giving them swag-merch. Anybody who bought it, well, you bought a PPV and took a chance, if you didn't like it, tough, but the people who spent the time and money to be physically present and they saw that and booed and laughed and then were thinking about refunds, yeah, refund them.
> 
> Tony Khan's foot in the mouth with, ''Well, we couldn't do the stipulation because what do you want us to do, kill them?'' doesn't fly either. Don't promise stipulations you can't fulfill.


No way I'd have refunded anything. I suppose he has to try and keep people happy-ish, but they just had a very good PPV, with a slightly disappointing ending. The rest of the card was worth the ticket price. Hell, the Death Match was excellent if you just look at the wrestlers performance.

If the main event had been just a "Barbed Wire Match", there would be NO complaints, beacause they tore the damn house down. Crap pyro aside, there's nothing wrong with this PPV.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think the only positive I can take is they are going down the correct route now by having Moxley mocking kenny for making a shit exploding ring. 

That’s the only way to restore any kind of credibility.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reminded me of Jericho mocking Goldberg in WCW.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I will not be watching AEW from this point forwards. This was embarrassing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I am becoming convinced that the pyro was legit supposed to look that comedic. This company ALWAYS ends shit with a “Ha Ha!”, right? Is it really out of the realm of possibility that they actively CHOSE to have the ring explosion be a dud given Omega’s very OTT cartoony drawing on social media the last week or so? Tommy Dreamer and Miro quickly to blame Omega, and Moxley in the ring blaming him as well.

I’m not even excusing this. They can NOT do that and not catch shit. I’m just saying I actually think they fully thought this one out, and thought on it more, and more, and more to the point of overthinking it.

Goddamn that was such an embarrassment.

To AEW’s credit, I had a friend over watching tonight who hasn’t watched wrestling since Cody was in the E, and while he shook his head at the dud (intended or not) explosives, he walked away legitimately pleased. He could not stop talking about Rey Fenix and Jungle Boy, the street fight, and talked up the Omega/Moxley match in spite of the explosions.

Funny enough, he wasn’t as bothered by the explosives as I was, so there may be something to what those who those of us who are diehards care more about the little details than the rest of the world cares


----------



## komesu_br (Mar 21, 2020)

The Cody and Brandi gender reveal party had more explosions that this


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Eddie Kingston's kryptonite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Thinking on it even more, Kenny never unveiled the “Moxley Extermination Chamber” he was building, so the ring explosives being his fuck up makes even more (albeit stupid AEW Ha Ha!) sense. 

Goddamn this company, man. Goddamn them.


----------



## Geraldoderivera (May 24, 2020)

I mean , i can name 10 worse things WWE have done but a company doing this in 2 years lifespan ? Damn


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They should have Kingston turn babyface and go after Kenny now. That’s one way to try and salvage this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Eddie Kingston's kryptonite.


Kingston went into business for himself and went on air when he wasn’t supposed to. Again.

There’s your non-Kayfabe answer to all of this. Lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm expecting a BTE skit where hornswoggle is under the ring and disarms the explosives just before the timer hit 0.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Found a video of it. Awesome. It will go into the "do you remember when..." lists but it's not a big deal. Maybe instead of hiring Big Show they need to hire more WWE production and technical guys who know how to make this sort of thing work. But I could have told them that 4 sparklers wasn't it.


----------



## Save_uS (Jan 3, 2012)

If they were going to half arse it as much as they did, then why go through with it in the first place? They must of ran through it before and someone actually thought " yeah, that'll do " 🤦‍♂️

The fans in the arena lapped up Christian, even though they were probably hoping for Brock or Punk, but even they shit all over that ending. 
The sad thing is, apart from the ending, and the over hyping of Christian, it was far from being a bad PPV. Feel for Kingston aswell, that looks like it was supposed to be some big baby face moment, instead it got shit on and boo'd out the building.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

The Wood said:


> How is Meltzer handling this? Surely this has to be one of those situations where even he has to throw his hands up in the air and admit this didn’t work. But I imagine he is also trying to put damage control on it.


27 stars the greatest exploding barbwire death match in American PPV history


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I am becoming convinced that the pyro was legit supposed to look that comedic. This company ALWAYS ends shit with a “Ha Ha!”, right? Is it really out of the realm of possibility that they actively CHOSE to have the ring explosion be a dud given Omega’s very OTT cartoony drawing on social media the last week or so? Tommy Dreamer and Miro quickly to blame Omega, and Moxley in the ring blaming him as well.
> 
> I’m not even excusing this. They can NOT do that and not catch shit. I’m just saying I actually think they fully thought this one out, and thought on it more, and more, and more to the point of overthinking it.
> 
> ...


I think if they made it look silly on purpose, Eddie Kingston would not have sold it like he was legit blown up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> WCW's greatest success came after Shockmaster. Now I'm not saying Shockmaster caused the wrestling boom of the mid 90s but I'm not NOT saying it



Yeah it took three years two bookers and Turner opening the checkbook for WCW to recover from and succeed after the Shockmaster debacle. And people never forgot about Shockmaster either. It became a prime example of WCW going to WCW no matter how successful they got.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think if they made it look silly on purpose, Eddie Kingston would not have sold it like he was legit blown up.


Plus the announce team sold it as well. I was laughing my ass off when it happened. Obviously not their intent, but I think it could've worked if they sold it as a prank.

Interested to see if they address it on Dynamite and how. Hopefully they learn from this big mistake. Endings are probably the most important part of matches and considering how critical that was, they need to make sure their QA is on point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, even with Eddie selling the sparklers, they should have just had Kenny come out at the end and say "GOT YA, I FOOLED YOU ALL."

Would have sucked, but it would have been better than what happened. Honestly the only thing they can do now is say that Eddie was so overwhelmed with the emotion and drama of the situation that he passed out after the sparklers. If anyone could make that work on the mic, it's Eddie.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think if they made it look silly on purpose, Eddie Kingston would not have sold it like he was legit blown up.


Except we have multiple times where Eddie just randomly done shit on his own accord, going into business for himself. Hell, he went out with a live mic a few weeks back at the end of Dynamite to cut a promo as the show was ending.

Eddie running out to act like the hero, effectively going into business for himself is not preposterous at all. I’ve long said he was not someone I’d want on my show, because he can’t be trusted.

As far as the announcers go, we have heard multiple times that TK stays out of their ear, because he wants their genuine reaction.

But make no mistake, all of this equates to last night’s shit show. Gritty and “feels real” is great, but sometimes you need some things to be overproduced BS.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zaz102 said:


> Plus the announce team sold it as well. I was laughing my ass off when it happened. Obviously not their intent, but I think it could've worked if they sold it as a prank.
> 
> Interested to see if they address it on Dynamite and how. Hopefully they learn from this big mistake. Endings are probably the most important part of matches and considering how critical that was, they need to make sure their QA is on point.


I dunno I think it's 100% possible the commentary would mess up and sell something they weren't supposed to. There have already been many hilarious AEW commentary botches in the past.

I definitely trust Eddie Kingston to nail a segment a lot more than Excalibur LOL


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, even with Eddie selling the sparklers, they should have just had Kenny come out at the end and say "GOT YA, I FOOLED YOU ALL."
> 
> Would have sucked, but it would have been better than what happened. Honestly the only thing they can do now is say that Eddie was so overwhelmed with the emotion and drama of the situation that he passed out after the sparklers. If anyone could make that work on the mic, it's Eddie.


The fact that he has to go and save himself from this really sucks, but you're 100% right that he is one of the few who probably can.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The worst part was the commentators in the countdown were literally talking about how the ring was going to explode, and then poor Eddie Kingston afterwards had to sell it. Like... Dude, why are you hurt? He should have gotten up and been like "WTF?" and they could have played it all off as a Callis gag.

Still less disappointing than Christian being the big name reveal.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

bdon said:


> Except we have multiple times where Eddie just randomly done shit on his own accord, going into business for himself. Hell, he went out with a live mic a few weeks back at the end of Dynamite to cut a promo as the show was ending.
> 
> Eddie running out to act like the hero, effectively going into business for himself is not preposterous at all. I’ve long said he was not someone I’d want on my show, because he can’t be trusted.
> 
> ...


You think that Eddie Kingston went into business for himself last night? That seems a little hard to believe.

Also, it's possible that a lot of weird things happened last night like you suggest, but a lot simpler if it was just a fuck up.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

e


MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah it took three years two bookers and Turner opening the checkbook for WCW to recover from and succeed after the Shockmaster debacle. And people never forgot about Shockmaster either. It became a prime example of WCW going to WCW no matter how successful they got.


 No one was thinking of Shockmaster in 1996 or 1997 - at least not publicly. It wasn’t until WCW began having a plethora of Other Shockmaster type moments from Halloween Havoc 98 onward that it became part of a larger picture.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Maybe Mox can just say he didn’t realise Eddie was trying to help him and choked him out in the heat of the moment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Seafort said:


> Nah, you just have Callis say that our final surprise is you’re not dead, Moxley. Instead of going out in a blaze of glory, you went out in shame with that idiot Kingston protecting you from sparklers. You’re hurt...and we’re gonna keep on hurting you. Each day you have to live with yourself knowing that it could have ended for you right there. That Omega and I did what we said we would do. And that the Hidden Hand held your life in his hand. And gifted it to you. Rest in shame, Moxley.


So the way out is to directly insult your audience's and top babyface's intelligence and this is supposed to land and wash away the bad taste this moment left in fans mouths. 

The mental gymnastics people are willing to do to excuse that botch is impressive. This isn't going to kill AEW but it isn't going away any time soon.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Seafort said:


> e
> 
> No one was thinking of Shockmaster in 1996 or 1997 - at least not publicly. It wasn’t until WCW began having a plethora of Other Shockmaster type moments from Halloween Havoc 98 onward that it became part of a larger picture.


I never said they were thinking about it in 96 or 97. But it was always apart of the larger picture it's just that their success was so big that you believed that they had learned from their mistakes. That is what happens when you find a way to succeed. The only problem is once you succeed and you find a way to fail like WCW did it(I'm going to say their issues started at Starrcade 1997) brings up all those old memories and makes you think "maybe we shouldn't have expected anything different from them.".


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Shockmaster moment

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Seafort said:


> #WWEMONOPOLYFOREVER
> #20NXTTERRITORIES
> #NOCOMPETITIONMAKESTHEBUSINESSSTRONGER
> 
> ...


What show did you watch? That show was a steaming pile of garbage


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Maybe Mox can just say he didn’t realise Eddie was trying to help him and choked him out in the heat of the moment.


Just watched the whole segment (not just the explosion part), the above, or any other workarounds for that matter, will not work. Both Mox and Eddie were lifeless for some time after explosion.

Mox should’ve continued to sell like Eddie and AEW should’ve just apologised for fucking up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hitman1987 said:


> Just watched the whole segment (not just the explosion part), the above, or any other workarounds for that matter, will not work. Both Mox and Eddie were lifeless for some time after explosion.
> 
> Mox should’ve continued to sell like Eddie and AEW should’ve just apologised for fucking up.


Mox was Handcuffed


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

At this point, I feel like the best way out is to find some still images that make it look like it was violent, use those on dynamite and run with it. I'm sure there is at least one photograph from one angle that made it look better than it was! Blame technical issues in the media scrum and online if you have to, but you have to go on as planned to your regular dynamite viewer. There is no "get out" or promo they can do to justify this ending.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Shaun_27 said:


> At this point, I feel like the best way out is to find some still images that make it look like it was violent, use those on dynamite and run with it. I'm sure there is at least one photograph from one angle that made it look better than it was! Blame technical issues in the media scrum and online if you have to, but you have to go on as planned to your regular dynamite viewer. There is no "get out" or promo they can do to justify this ending.


There have been a few ideas discussed here and on social media.

Perhaps Eddie Kingston passed out due to overwhelming emotions.
Perhaps the fumes were toxic.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Mox was Handcuffed


That’s the choke out workaround off the table then 🙈


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s the choke out workaround off the table then 🙈


He choked him with his teeth XD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fuck Eddie Kingston! He is not important enough that we need to be protecting him. He is guilty of one or two things: A) going into business for himself and going to the ring to “save” Moxley without TK’s approval or B) being too goddamn stupid to go with a clearly needed audible, forcing the commentators to try and paint the picture of Eddie being goddamn DEAD.

Simple work around all of this is that Eddie got scared at the thought of death and isn’t as big a badass as he has portrayed himself as being. Perry Saturn his ass and give him a mop.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

All the so called Christian fans where saying “I’m marking out for Christian wrestling for WWE” and he should get a title run. As he’s main event material.

He goes to AEW and his so called fans shit on him it’s not realistic a 47 year old man beating anybody on the roster and he was never a star just a washed up has been.

Christian is a big name they could realistically get

Cena and Rock couldn’t wrestle due to Hollywood.

Punk and Stone Cold haven’t wrestled in years and would be out of shape. Goldberg was gassed after a 2 minute match 

Brock hates people and wrestling

There is nobody els

This forum says WWE has no fans.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> There have been a few ideas discussed here and on social media.


I've read many of them and none are remotely convincing to me. I know they are just quick bullet points, but in both of these you have to acknowledge the actual explosion was a dud. 

The only thing I'm reading that takes that into consideration is Omega did a bad job at planting the explosions. But then you have to justify in a promo that Omega is bad at planting explosions (but everything else worked fine?) AND Eddie Kingston passed out due to toxic fumes or fear? It's going to take a hell of a promo for me to get on board with that.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

what's more embarrassing? 

This?
Shockmaster?
Goldberg bleeding head?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Fuck Eddie Kingston! He is not important enough that we need to be protecting him. He is guilty of one or two things: A) going into business for himself and going to the ring to “save” Moxley without TK’s approval or B) being too goddamn stupid to go with a clearly needed audible, forcing the commentators to try and paint the picture of Eddie being goddamn DEAD.
> 
> Simple work around all of this is that Eddie got scared at the thought of death and isn’t as big a badass as he has portrayed himself as being. Perry Saturn his ass and give him a mop.


 I don't know if this is sarcasm or serious, but lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Fuck Eddie Kingston! He is not important enough that we need to be protecting him. He is guilty of one or two things: A) going into business for himself and going to the ring to “save” Moxley without TK’s approval or B) being too goddamn stupid to go with a clearly needed audible, forcing the commentators to try and paint the picture of Eddie being goddamn DEAD.
> 
> Simple work around all of this is that Eddie got scared at the thought of death and isn’t as big a badass as he has portrayed himself as being. Perry Saturn his ass and give him a mop.


You cannot really believe this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> You cannot really believe this.


Eddie going into business for himself isn’t believable? Yeah...Ok...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They mixed up the ring explosion button with Gillberg’s pyro.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Eddie going into business for himself isn’t believable? Yeah...Ok...


You actually believe he went out there without being told to do so to cover up Mox?? That is unbelievable to me.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Eddie ran out to get his first pinfall victory over Moxley. Duh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Eddie going into business for himself isn’t believable? Yeah...Ok...


Oh they're trying to kayfabe make Kenny look dumb so you're having none of it. Still don't know if you're serious or not, but this is going to be fun lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Oh they're trying to kayfabe make Kenny look dumb so you're having none of it. Still don't know if you're serious or not, but this is going to be fun lol


No, I’m saying I believe they had every intention of having it be another comedy ending with Kenny looking like an idiot who can’t wire up explosives in a Wile E. Coyote-level ACME misfire, and Kenny’s goofy ass would go with that.

The comedy fucking drawing he posted on social media DAYS AGO falls in line with the comedy bit of him fucking up the explosives, as does the fact that he and Callis discussing “Moxley Extermination Chamber” with NO device ever being shown OTHER than the ring itself.

Dipshit Eddie Kingston running out (without TK’s direction) knowing there is no danger, to cover Mox and recreate the Funk-Onita moment at the end when the ring explodes is one explanation. Or we are to believe that Eddie Kingston isn’t smart enough to call an audible in the ring when he realizes how goddamn bad the explosions were and decided to portray his own fucking death - meanwhile we get a clear camera shot of Moxley laying on his back looking around, eyes wide fucking open.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

So fuck Eddie because he either went into business for himself or was too stupid to go into business for himself. Ok...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zaz102 said:


> So fuck Eddie because he either went into business for himself or was too stupid to go into business for himself. Ok...


Like Eddie didn’t just walk onto the end of Dynamite before the show was over a month or so ago to call out Lance Archer.

Eddie doing dumb shit is just totally unbelievable. No evidence to suggest that would occur. Nor would AEW do a comedy angle and not be smart enough to give JR and the crew a head’s up.

Nope. Not believable at all.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> No, I’m saying I believe they had every intention of having it be another comedy ending with Kenny looking like an idiot who can’t wire up explosives in a Wile E. Coyote-level ACME misfire, and Kenny’s goofy ass would go with that.
> 
> The comedy fucking drawing he posted on social media DAYS AGO falls in line with the comedy bit of him fucking up the explosives, as does the fact that he and Callis discussing “Moxley Extermination Chamber” with NO device ever being shown OTHER than the ring itself.
> 
> Dipshit Eddie Kingston running out (without TK’s direction) knowing there is no danger, to cover Mox and recreate the Funk-Onita moment at the end when the ring explodes is one explanation. Or we are to believe that Eddie Kingston isn’t smart enough to call an audible in the ring when he realizes how goddamn bad the explosions were and decided to portray his own fucking death - meanwhile we get a clear camera shot of Moxley laying on his back looking around, eyes wide fucking open.


They’re going to pin it on Kenny, but we all know who the true culprit is... the guy who dared to fire the pyro guy. Yes, you know. THAT guy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> No, I’m saying I believe they had every intention of having it be another comedy ending with Kenny looking like an idiot who can’t wire up explosives in a Wile E. Coyote-level ACME misfire, and Kenny’s goofy ass would go with that.
> 
> The comedy fucking drawing he posted on social media DAYS AGO falls in line with the comedy bit of him fucking up the explosives, as does the fact that he and Callis discussing “Moxley Extermination Chamber” with NO device ever being shown OTHER than the ring itself.
> 
> Dipshit Eddie Kingston running out (without TK’s direction) knowing there is no danger, to cover Mox and recreate the Funk-Onita moment at the end when the ring explodes is one explanation. Or we are to believe that Eddie Kingston isn’t smart enough to call an audible in the ring when he realizes how goddamn bad the explosions were and decided to portray his own fucking death - meanwhile we get a clear camera shot of Moxley laying on his back looking around, eyes wide fucking open.


This is hilarious. I cannot believe that you actually do believe someone would run out there without being told to do so and still remain employed. It is completely illogical. He did what he was told, he put his head down and could not possibly have seen the train wreck that happened only heard a few small booms and played dead like Tony told him to. That is literally what happened.

It was a complete fail from everyone involved and the announcers were left out there holding dicks in their hands. Idiot Excalibur still tried to actually sell the sparklers as a big deal which made it even worse.

They probably have to go with the psychological warfare angle at this point but no one there has the experience to be able to call an audible in real time like they should have. Amateur hour completely on display from all involved.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> This is hilarious. *I cannot believe that you actually do believe someone would run out there without being told to do so and still remain employed.* It is completely illogical. He did what he was told, he put his head down and could not possibly have seen the train wreck that happened only heard a full small booms and played dead like Tony told him to. That is literally what happened.
> 
> It was a complete fail from everyone involved and the announcers were left out there holding dicks in their hands. Idiot Excalibur still tried to actually sell the sparklers as a big deal which made it even worse.
> 
> They probably have to go with the psychological warfare angle at this point but no one there has the experience to be able to call an audible in real time like they should have. Amateur hour completely on display from all involved.


Except he literally fucking did this a month or so ago, man. Goddamn. How can you ignore that fact?

Hell, I can’t believe you think Tony Khan would fire someone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784758726139907
Eddie going out was definitely planned. You had Butcher & Blade there trying to stop him and looking pissed off when he went to help Moxley. Everything was perfectly done there until the boom... I mean, the fizz. An iconic moment in the making became a farce.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Except he literally fucking did this a month or so ago, man. Goddamn. How can you ignore that fact?
> 
> Hell, I can’t believe you think Tony Khan would fire someone.


The fact is while people can do their own creative with the lines they say to an extent (bullet points), NO ONE is running out and interfering in matches or angles without being told to do so. In effect you are calling this even more of an amateur clown show than even I am if you believe that is happening. They clearly were trying to have Eddie turn face and have an angle where that as much as he wanted to be champ and wanted to fight Mox, he did not want his friend to die. And then we got the result of someone probably hiring QT's friend who once set off fireworks at a lake to wire the ring.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> This is hilarious. I cannot believe that you actually do believe someone would run out there without being told to do so and still remain employed. It is completely illogical. He did what he was told, he put his head down and could not possibly have seen the train wreck that happened only heard a full small booms and played dead like Tony told him to. That is literally what happened.
> 
> It was a complete fail from everyone involved and the announcers were left out there holding dicks in their hands. Idiot Excalibur still tried to actually sell the sparklers as a big deal which made it even worse.
> 
> They probably have to go with the psychological warfare angle at this point but no one there has the experience to be able to call an audible in real time like they should have. Amateur hour completely on display from all involved.


Agreed 100%. Ideally, during the fuck up, Khan would call an audible and tell the announcers in their headset. Someone would come to the ring to "check" on Eddie and Moxley and give them the audible. And then if they wanted, they could have had Kenny come out or something.

Of course this is Monday morning QBing. But clearly, two lessons they need to learn are-

1. QA control needs to improve.
2. They need to be better prepared for audibles.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

bdon said:


> Except he literally fucking did this a month or so ago, man. Goddamn. How can you ignore that fact?
> 
> Hell, I can’t believe you think Tony Khan would fire someone.


Wait what is this fact? I'm not aware of Eddie coming out in any capacity that he wasn't supposed to. What happened?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784758726139907
> Eddie going out was definitely planned. You had Butcher & Blade there trying to stop him and looking pissed off when he went to help Moxley. Everything was perfectly done there until the boom... I mean, the fizz. An iconic moment in the making became a farce.


The announcers should’ve gone all out Krusty:








Instead, they sold it like someone had dropped a nuke on the ring. BAH GAWD!!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kingston going out there was clearly part of the plan, he didn't "go into business for himself" there, hell the whole thing was good booking (Well, could have had him try to carry Moxley to safety but trying to protect him was a good call) and we'd be praising it and the match itself had the pyro guy not done such a shit job... But there was either a botch, poor planning or a combination of the two...

I realize this was for a different audience and the reference was probably lost but this was also a callback to a match between Onita and Funk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Instead, they sold it like someone had dropped a nuke on the ring. BAH GAWD!!


To be fair, apparently it looked better in person (see below) so the commentators may have been looking at it that way, but yeah Excalibur's over reaction was hilarious.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> To be fair, apparently it looked better in person (see below) so the commentators may have been looking at it that way, but yeah Excalibur's over reaction was hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 98308


 Doesn´t commentators have screens so they see what fans at home sees? If so, there´s no excuse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Doesn´t commentators have screens so they see what fans at home sees? If so, there´s no excuse.


Yes, JR has been very clear that throughout his entire career he calls what is on the screen in front of him not looking up at the ring. He has always said he needs to call what the fans at home can see.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, that ending was bad! If it was botched then that was unfortunate but it was basically sparklers on the corners of the ring.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Just watched it, damn shame that the ending will over rule a pretty good match. This is why It should been just a barbwire match. Have the the same ending where the the Good Brothers help Omega win, then beat him down with weapons and have Eddie Kingston come in and make the save, begging them to lay off mox and shield him from blows with his own body. Would have been dramatic and set up a great storyline. But nope AEW had to go all TNA Russo era with the fucking match and now look, you made everyone involve look fucking stupid. Jesus.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zaz102 said:


> Wait what is this fact? I'm not aware of Eddie coming out in any capacity that he wasn't supposed to. What happened?


At the end of Dynamite a few months ago, the show is going off to a closing angle with JR telling people goodnight, yet we can clearly hear Eddie Kingston screaming and mouthing off on a mic.

@Two Sheds, this show IS amateur hour. Did you not watch the show last night? Hah


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I went to bed still laughing, and when I woke up this morning, I lied and bed and laughed for another 5 minutes or so.

We witnessed the single dumbest moment in the history of professional wrestling. It may not have been intentional, and it may be the beginning of the end for the company, but it sure as hell was entertaining. *#ThankYouAEW*


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

bdon said:


> At the end of Dynamite a few months ago, the show is going off to a closing angle with JR telling people goodnight, yet we can clearly hear Eddie Kingston screaming and mouthing off on a mic.
> 
> @Two Sheds, this show IS amateur hour. Did you not watch the show last night? Hah


I assumed it was planned that he would do that. Is there proof otherwise?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This video is pure gold and is right up there with Rollins animated gif in the list of things that make me burst out with laughter. BAH GAWD!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THE SPARKLERS OF DOOM!!!

Man, I was laughing so hard I spilled my water, my plate of fries fell to the floor and my friend rolled off the sofa LOL

I mean....I'm a lapsed AE fan, I've said that a lot and I barely watch these days but the match has me intrigued. My friend never watched wrestling but I had him over and we streamed the whole event...every match felt like trash, Jericho looks worse live than he does in all those youtube clips I've seen, MJF is just a clown now, the 80s tag team is ugly af, Billy Gunn's sons look like failed pornstars and the taped match with Sting running from one location to another was...well Sting running from one location to another.

Anyway, the main even arrives and you know what? for once Moxley has a decent match. Don't get excited AEW nerds, I mean it was an average match but the best since his feud with Rollins like 5 years ago. Anyway, the beat down at the end was ok and Eddie's face turn looked like it was the start of something good....AND THEN THE SPARKLERS OF DOOM! My GAWWWDDDD, how the hell do you mess this up? 

I mean the WWE just put on one of the worst matches ever, the inferno debacle with Orton and Wyatt but it looked great, the burning dummy at the end served it's function and everything actually looked legit....THEN WE GET TO THIS SHIT SHOW OF AN AMATEUR COMPANY...the hell is that skinny millionaire playing at?

Anyway, any chance AEDUBYA had of attracted fan is dead, done.....like WCW 2000 done!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

If they had proper bookers who obsess over attention to detail they would have had a contingency plan in place. Since this the first time they are blowing up a ring on live tv they should have been prepared if something goes wrong. They should have had a plan where omega returns back to the ring to mock moxley and kingston... and beat the crap out of them... meanwhile calis is on commentary laughing and mocking how gullible everyone is. Instead they end up embarrassing themselves and try to find excuses after the ppv goes off air and the damage is done.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

I mean they could have at least collapsed the ring...they've been doing that since the territory days LOL


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

I was going to write a long comment laughing my ass off at how pathetic and embarassing to watch that was.

But I'll leave it at this.. #LOLAEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big fucking ‘oof’ that was 

they deserve all the memes and shot they get from that one

regardless, fun PPV - not as good as what i would’ve hoped

CC being the HOF worthy signee, while expected, was still mid-range at best


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

3venflow said:


> To be fair, apparently it looked better in person (see below) so the commentators may have been looking at it that way, but yeah Excalibur's over reaction was hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 98308


The explosion, as seen by the crowd.
Sincerely, whoever posted that pic absolutely cherry-picked the single exact frame in which the explosion doesn't look so bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> At the end of Dynamite a few months ago, the show is going off to a closing angle with JR telling people goodnight, yet we can clearly hear Eddie Kingston screaming and mouthing off on a mic.
> 
> @Two Sheds, this show IS amateur hour. Did you not watch the show last night? Hah


Oh I watched it and I am still laughing. Haha.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

wrasslin_casual said:


> THE SPARKLERS OF DOOM!!!
> 
> Man, I was laughing so hard I spilled my water, my plate of fries fell to the floor and my friend rolled off the sofa LOL
> 
> ...


The inferno match was a billion times better than whatever that ending was


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> This video is pure gold and is right up there with Rollins animated gif in the list of things that make me burst out with laughter. BAH GAWD!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


That 2nd fart has me crying at my work desk 😂😂😂


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Rollins vs The Fiend HIAC no longer the worst ending to a PPV. What a relief!

In all seriousness, I felt bad for Mox and Omega. The truth is the PPV was underwhelming, the main event was good and nearly redeemed the show until the ending killed it.

It's a shame that couldnt have cut to Kenny laughing backstage and Kingston getting up realizing that it was just mind games or something.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I cant blame kingston cuz he legit couldnt really see anything, so he had to react but yea that did him no favors


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

justinkjones1993 said:


> It was the perfect ending to that mess of a show. My God what a disaster. I'm actually more thankful for WWE after watching that than I have been in about 20 years.


Let's not get silly now


----------



## Awk (Sep 1, 2020)

CTv2 said:


> that explosion at the end had as much power of a 90 year old man's climax.


What a super sus analogy lol


----------



## Awk (Sep 1, 2020)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Yeah that explosion was really really poor:


the "eeeuuurrgghhh mah gerd!" kills me


----------



## Awk (Sep 1, 2020)

Not only the wimper but the fact that eddie, a pro wrestler, and grown man, couldnt either just roll moxley out of the ring or just hike him up over his shoulder in 15 seconds, like they do throughout all their matches, is part of the reason that people will always make fun of pro wrestling.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

the post exploding barbwire match,even moxley ripped the match.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

One of the funniest things I have ever seen in wrestling. I feel so bad for Kingston, the guy just can’t catch a break.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> the only thing they can do now is say that Eddie was so overwhelmed with the emotion and drama of the situation that he passed out after the sparklers. If anyone could make that work on the mic, it's Eddie.


Just no... there's no way out of this and it will just make them look retarded if they tried to make an elaborate promo/storyline about it. Just Benoit the fuck out of it and pretend it never happened even tho none of us will ever forget it or stop rubbing it on their face lmao. It's their best bet really.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> What show did you watch? That show was a steaming pile of garbage


I enjoyed the show, and again...what US promotion’s PPV in the last five years has been truly spectacular? Truly legendary? I wouldn’t pay $10 for a WWE PPV with their track record of deliberately trolling their own fans on major shows. I was at WrestleMania 32. What I saw there was far worse stem to stern than what AEW did last night. Far worse.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The reactions are funny as hell,I don't think this is what they were going for.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> I've read many of them and none are remotely convincing to me. I know they are just quick bullet points, but in both of these you have to acknowledge the actual explosion was a dud.
> 
> The only thing I'm reading that takes that into consideration is Omega did a bad job at planting the explosions. But then you have to justify in a promo that Omega is bad at planting explosions (but everything else worked fine?) AND Eddie Kingston passed out due to toxic fumes or fear? It's going to take a hell of a promo for me to get on board with that.


You acknowledge the explosion was a dud, and deliberately so by Callis. He did it to mess with Moxley and the announcers - he never intended to kill Moxley - just to have him live in shame. As for the announcers, it’s on them that they can’t tell the difference between a MOAB and a sparkler.

Kingston is the issue, and you solve it be saying that he was laying there in disbelief. That he’d put himself out there for Mox, not wanting him to be maimed like Foley was in his death match. Then Omega and Callis pulled their stunt...and so yeah, I just laid there embarassed as hell and thinking of all the ways he is going to take it out on them Wednesday night.

Really, that’s the only way you can go.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Seafort said:


> You acknowledge the explosion was a dud, and deliberately so by Callis. He did it to mess with Moxley and the announcers - he never intended to kill Moxley - just to have him live in shame. As for the announcers, it’s on them that they can’t tell the difference between a MOAB and a sparkler.
> 
> Kingston is the issue, and you solve it be saying that he was laying there in disbelief. That he’d put himself out there for Mox, not wanting him to be maimed like Foley was in his death match. Then Omega and Callis pulled their stunt...and so yeah, I just laid there embarassed as hell and thinking of all the ways he is going to take it out on them Wednesday night.
> 
> Really, that’s the only way you can go.


It insults the audience the Babyface the heel and the announcers so just bury everybody for the lolz. Smart move.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784758726139907
> Eddie going out was definitely planned. You had Butcher & Blade there trying to stop him and looking pissed off when he went to help Moxley. Everything was perfectly done there until the boom... I mean, the fizz. An iconic moment in the making became a farce.


Looking at that again, another thing that makes it bad is that Eddie had enough time to pick Mox up or drag him out the ring before it went off. Like, I know Mox is dead weight at this point but with Eddie freaking out but not really doing anything it kind of made it even more hilarious. Now if the pyro goes off right, it's not a big deal and still a cool moment. But, well you know.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

TKs piss poor comments ok this hilarious failure is just embarrassing


----------



## Shoo-Shpan (Apr 8, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> We witnessed the single dumbest moment in the history of professional wrestling. It may not have been intentional, and it may be the beginning of the end for the company, but it sure as hell was entertaining. *#ThankYouAEW*


There's still The Gobbledy Gooker, but this one is a fierce competitor for the throne.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh my god it’s the end of the world as we know it.
It happened. 
It looked bad.
It’s over. 
Time to move on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

qntntgood said:


> the post exploding barbwire match,even moxley ripped the match.


No Moxley ripped the ending not the match


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Excalibur's "Oh... my Gawd!" was so fucking cringe, it's getting me every time I re-watch this mess.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Shoo-Shpan said:


> There's still The Gobbledy Gooker, but this one is a fierce competitor for the throne.


Given that was a joke character and this was meant to be a serious moment, I would give the throne to this. Had Vince went with the rumored plan for that egg and the Undertaker came out then sure you have a point but Gobbledy Gooker was never meant to be serious.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

OwenSES said:


> Rollins vs The Fiend HIAC no longer the worst ending to a PPV. What a relief!
> 
> In all seriousness, I felt bad for Mox and Omega. The truth is the PPV was underwhelming, the main event was good and nearly redeemed the show until the ending killed it.
> 
> It's a shame that couldnt have cut to Kenny laughing backstage and Kingston getting up realizing that it was just mind games or something.


Yeah, they should have cut away from the ring when they saw that the explosion was a dud, that way they could have not had Kingston look like a fool because as far as he knew would know it went off as planned, he is covering his face and looking into the mat when it all goes off so all he can do is sell thinking it all went to plan. They fucked up by not protecting Kingston out there as he had no clue what a dud it was.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> Truly the most incompetent company ive ever seen


Totally agree.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got to admit. I'm partly glad it happened as it gives us something to laugh at. I would react the same if it happened in the WWE or any other company.









AEW newcomer "shocks the world" by crashing main event in trademark style


Fans watching the AEW Revolution pay-per-view Sunday were shocked to learn that the much-hyped “surprise” signee turned out to be none other than former WCW superstar The Shockmaster, who crashed the main-event “deathmatch” as only he can. At the precise moment that a giant bomb was set to...




www.kayfabenews.com













McMahon limo bomber feeling pretty smug right now


Whereas many wrestling fans were disappointment by the underwhelming “exploding ring” that fizzled anticlimactically at AEW’s Revolution pay-per-view Sunday, the mystery man who blew up Vince McMahon’s limousine was feeling quite proud of himself. The bomber, whose identity remains shrouded in...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone trying to defend it, just stop. It doesn't play into a story at all, why would Omega even risk his body to begin with by challenging the baby face to this match. The match was Moxley's strength not Omega's, it also makes no sense that Omega would want to risk being thrown into, hit etc with barbed wire if he is trying to dodge. If WWE did this shit AEW marks would crucify them, which would be rightfully so but AEW deserve backlash on this, they promised something & didn't deliver. Maybe leave these style matches elsewhere, I don't think it's really needed for a company wanting to go main stream.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Awk said:


> the "eeeuuurrgghhh mah gerd!" kills me


The commies fart was louder than the explosion....I mean they could and SHOULD have rigged the ring to collapse anyway!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Congrats to AEW on the botch of the year


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Is the word this was actually a botch as there was stuff rigged that didn't go off? Or is this all that was planned....

If it was the latter how could anyone approve that.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Kane's entrance is more lethal than whatever the hell that was.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Congrats to AEW on the botch of the year


Biggest botch since the WCW PPV that went off the air during the DDP main event.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> No Moxley ripped the ending not the match


The ending is part of the match,then again moxley should have never been put in that position.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

qntntgood said:


> The ending is part of the match,then again moxley should have never been put in that position.


What happen after the 3 count is not part of the match


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Similar dud ending as wwe did with heyman fucking up the handcuffs. I'd say thats 1-1 in fuck up endings. Both equally bad. Will both companies be buried. Not at all.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Similar dud ending as wwe did with heyman fucking up the handcuffs. I'd say thats 1-1 in fuck up endings. Both equally bad. Will both companies be buried. Not at all.


Nah, this is worse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Congrats to AEW on the botch of the year


Year? try decade. Im fairly sure that nothings topping this


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Awareness said:


> I'm pretty sure Kane's entrance is more lethal than whatever the hell that was.


They should have used those flamethrowers instead of the spark shooters.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Well honestly I don't know why Eddie Kingston still had to act like he was hit by those explosives. That was weird. Oh well other than that, that was a good match. That really fucked up the potential big time though. Ugh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Machismo88 said:


> Anyone trying to defend it, just stop. It doesn't play into a story at all, why would Omega even risk his body to begin with by challenging the baby face to this match. The match was Moxley's strength not Omega's, it also makes no sense that Omega would want to risk being thrown into, hit etc with barbed wire if he is trying to dodge. If WWE did this shit AEW marks would crucify them, which would be rightfully so but AEW deserve backlash on this, they promised something & didn't deliver. Maybe leave these style matches elsewhere, I don't think it's really needed for a company wanting to go main stream.


No ones trying to defend it but it's not the end of the world. They are a new company still less than 2 years is still a young company. They are trying stuff, whether it succeeds or fails they are trying. This is not top 10 worst botch of all time. It's a minor setback.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Not like you _need_ a nail in the coffin for this but,
FAIL.

I mean, AEW, I _try_ to like you because you're not WWE or TNA (I think) but when you do shit like this and then try to pass it off in storyline as weak planning by the wrestlers when it was weak planning by you...

Well, that's weak AF.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

A botch ... not as bad as a botch that causes injury in my humble opinion


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Nah, this is worse


Similar I would say. They can talk out of this by doing mox and Eddie v omega and partner in the same match but with mox and Eddie supposedly setting up ring this time. Reckon it would do a huge rating. Better than hoping it all goes away.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I still laugh when I think about the explosion two days later. Not the intended result, not what Mox and Kenny deserved after their efforts... but damn, it's so funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784765411803141
One thing AEW has been great at is kayfabing its way out of a fuck-up, so I'm looking forward to seeing the aftermath. Wouldn't surprise me if they finally book Blood and Guts to try and make up for it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

AEW has certainly did some cool shit! Tony has shat on all the hype throughout though. Man hasnt got a clue how to present talent. Zero fucking idea! He fucked em all up!! 

Sting dragging out dead segments for weeks on arrival. NJPW was cool and bit of a surprise, but not quite enough.
It was pretty much known Kenta was coming. Big Show was announced on twitter to take away ALL impact of a surprise! WTF?!?!
Miro comes in and attends is best friends wedding?!? He's booked strong but in channel-changer storylines.
Christian was mega-hyped, instead of coming into (for example) that ladder match that the speedball guy came into.
Matt Sydal was also hyped and literally took all that half-felt (not heart-felt!) momentum and fell on his head with a super-botch.
Then the explosind ring was hyped up mega with images of big explosions from past matches and Omega building the ring... And WTF do we get man?!?!
Hell even Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks came in for immediate squashes by Cody Rhhhodes during his Authority tease.
ll give them Moxley. Cant even remember any others they did well on but theres probably 1-2.

*THE FANS LOVE THIS 'REAL-LIFE' WRESTLING DRAFT SIDE OF THE INDUSTRY AND IT BRINGS BIG EXCITMENT. AEW HAS BEEN PISS-POOR UNDERSTANDING AND USING THIS!!! *


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

AEW has certainly did some cool shit! Tony has shat on all the hype throughout though. Man hasnt got a clue how to present talent. Zero fucking idea! He fucked em all up!! 

Sting dragging out dead segments for weeks on arrival. NJPW was cool and bit of a surprise, but not quite enough.
It was pretty much known Kenta was coming. Big Show was announced on twitter to take away ALL impact of a surprise! WTF?!?!
Miro comes in and attends is best friends wedding?!? He's booked strong but in channel-changer storylines.
Christian was mega-hyped, instead of coming into (for example) that ladder match that the speedball guy came into.
Matt Sydal was also hyped and literally took all that half-felt (not heart-felt!) momentum and fell on his head with a super-botch.
Then the explosind ring was hyped up mega with images of big explosions from past matches and Omega building the ring... And WTF do we get man?!?!
Hell even Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks came in for immediate squashes by Cody Rhhhodes during his Authority tease.
ll give them Moxley. Cant even remember any others they did well on but theres probably 1-2.

*THE FANS LOVE THIS 'REAL-LIFE' WRESTLING DRAFT SIDE OF THE INDUSTRY AND IT BRINGS BIG EXCITMENT. AEW HAS BEEN PISS-POOR UNDERSTANDING AND USING THIS!!! *


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

thisissting said:


> Similar dud ending as wwe did with heyman fucking up the handcuffs. I'd say thats 1-1 in fuck up endings. Both equally bad. Will both companies be buried. Not at all.


Dude, this was much, much worse. The handcuff bit was a dumb botch at the end of a match that wasn't promoted as anything super-crazy and didn't promise anything specific and wasn't even the main event of the show. This was a much bigger disaster. It's not going to kill AEW or anything, but it was a really bad look.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Eddie Kingston's kryptonite.


Some should bring a sparkler as a weapon to Eddie in his next feud 😆.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

*Tag Team Titles - Jericho/MJF v Young Bucks* - I quite liked it. They made it legit feel like either team could win. Had a good feel. Wardlow made his presence an advantage. Solid start to the night. The fact that it will have actual repurcussions on Dynamite this week made it overall stronger. Good booking for me. Nice start to the show. *6/10

Tag Team Battle Royale *- WHAT A MATCH!! They wanted to be the Tag Team company and they went about it with some vigour here. Some TOP tag teams coming through. So damn many and yet nobody felt overlooked. I was gutted my boys Top Flight weren't in it! I didnt get that. Also that we had no idea how many teams were left! They just kept coming randomly until the countdown disappeared! Apart from that it was great to watch and Il deffo be rewatching that a few times!! I liked how the big men all got pushed. I like how nobody who came in early lasted past the halfway point. Even Santana and Ortiz came and went quite early. It made sense. Could have used a surprise team or even two with a cameo from Midnight Express or somebody. A bit more time was probably needed I felt as it was forced to speed up a bit considering how many people were in the ring. I think the right team won too. So many teams for the future now that were in this, I think we may look back one day and be pleasntly surprised by how many future stars got featured here.*8/10

Women’s Title - Shida v Ryo Mizunami *- Didn’t really enjoy this. The chops by Ryo were a bit embarasing. Commy trying to sell them as hard then giving up and backtracking entirely was cringe. How hard is it to say the first one was a big chop and did damge, and the little ones that followed both stung the chest after the heavy chop AND embarassed the champ. Would have made it feel more personal maybe, instead of me thinking Ryo is useless and has the strength of a newborn baby in her chops. Also there was really ZERO build for the character of Ryo apart from she once said something to Shida. It felt like watching a show after missing a few seasons and being expected to know what was happening. Fair play to the commy for filling us in mid-match as best he could though. It was kinda watchable but not what you wanna see from the womens champ on PPV.* 3/10

Hangman v Matt Hardy *- Was generally ok. Only really memorable for the Dark Order fan club of Hangman helping him out again. Again though it sets up a bit more of a feud between these two and a whole bunch of guys they hope might get some TV time with them in Dark Order, TH2 and Private Party etc. I dont like or care for this Matt Hardy, hes like 15% of Broken Matt Hardy. Why would they use him like this?! *4/10

Miro/Kip Sabian v Chuck/Cassidy *- Made Miro look strong. Made OC look good. Put over the OC punch as deadly. Otherwise forgettable for me.* 3/10

Ladder Match* - Good match. They didnt seem to use Penta much at all apart from 'injuring' Cody. He came in and posed when the ring was literally there for the taking. Made him look fucking stupid. The kid Castor has got IT. He's gonna be a STAR!! Haven't seen that Ethan Page guy before, certainly wont remember him from last night. Did he even do anything?? *7.5/10

The 'Reveal' *- I like Christian. The reveal wont hurt him personally but the company will take some shit and all future hype will be met with all kinds of meme's of Christian and the main event. Overhyped to the moon. *1/10

Sting/Darby v Team Taz*- WHAT A MATCH!!! Totally different. Everybody looked strong and crazy. The camera work and mood lightingwas EPIC. It was a classic for me. I actually thought Sting turned on Darby at the start then realised he threw him at the opponent. Some real great spots and deffo a match Il rewatch a few times. Everyhing you could have hoped it would be. Only thing missing was a STREET. It was more a 'warehouse fight' Lol! Commentary got found out a bit here as none of them had the speed of thought to react to what they were seeing. I did enjoy Tony marking out though. He seemed genuinely shocked and delighted by it! Which helped put it over lot.Tazz kinda killed it at times saying dumb shit as ever. He seems pretty stupid generally NGL. *9/10

Kenny Omega v Jon Moxley *- Really doesn't matter how it went. Nobody will talk about anything but that moment AEW shat all over the wrestling industry and made fans embarrassed to watch. The botch was bad, but it was absolutely compounded by the TWO-MINUTES-FOR-SOMETHING-TO-HAPPEN countdown (where I was frankly expecting Brock Lesnar or somebody to come out as a second reveal), and the facts the commy sold piss-poor sparklers as dramatic as well as Eddie Kingston (So dissapointed in this guy right now!) dying from being hit in the face by a little bit of smoke from the sparklers. Never mind the mega-hype and expected explosions. Killed all your hype and any credibility they had with the fans. Full on shit-show that KILLED THE ENTIRE CARD. Nobody is talking about the 100 tag teams in the royale or that classic from Sting and the boys. *Moxley/Omega 8/10. AEW 0/10*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is why you dont do garbage matches like this...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This is why you dont do garbage matches like this...


The match was cool, the ending sequence including the boring brothers was not


----------

